# The "Life's most important questions" thread...



## HighlanderNorth (Jul 18, 2012)

Feel free to use this thread to post those questions about life, spirituality, philosophy, etc., that involves the more important questions of life and the world around us....

I'll start it out:

Why do most cartoon characters always wear the same clothes in every episode? Like in Family Guy, Simpson's, King of the Hill, etc. 

Why is that?:thinking:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 18, 2012)

_Why do we park in a driveway, and drive on a parkway?

~ Chance_


----------



## phenwick (Jul 18, 2012)

Why is a foul pole in fair territory?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 19, 2012)

Why is Life so boring?


----------



## slingsy (Jul 19, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Feel free to use this thread to post those questions about life, spirituality, philosophy, etc., that involves the more important questions of life and the world around us....
> 
> I'll start it out:
> 
> ...



Apart from being faster to use the same "clothes" rather than create new clothes all the time, I think it may be to keep the characters familiar and you remember what they look like without taking to much notice of what they are wearing.


----------



## Norm (Jul 19, 2012)

What do cartoon characters have three fingers?







Norm


----------



## Bigpal (Jul 19, 2012)

Norm said:


> What do cartoon characters have three fingers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All right, I'm going to risk looking like the nerd because I've actually asked this question before.

I currently work more with applications like Maya, After Effects and such, but used to do some 2D animation as well. This has also crossed my mind. I was told that back in the day of traditional animation, an artist would need to draw thousands and thousands of images for a few minutes of animation. Drawing the hand this way significantly cut down the drawing time.

A few have also said that a 5 finger hand would be too realistic, and reality is not the goal - would actually seem odd - on a cartoon.

That was a rhetorical question, you say? Too bad, you got a real answer!


----------



## iapyx (Jul 19, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Why is Life so boring?



You mean your life?


----------



## orbital (Jul 19, 2012)

+

When was the very first genuine laugh?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 19, 2012)

_Why do some people always answer rhetorical questions? 

~ Chance

Btw I'm not referring to you Bigpal. _


----------



## RBR (Jul 19, 2012)

.....


----------



## JemR (Jul 19, 2012)

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## march.brown (Jul 19, 2012)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> When was the very first genuine laugh?


When the first Stone-age Scottish kilt wearer went out on a windy day.
.


----------



## nbp (Jul 19, 2012)

Paper or plastic?


----------



## NonSenCe (Jul 19, 2012)

is everyones nostril exactly the same size as the forefinger they prefer to use when poking inside it?


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jul 19, 2012)

Why do they use sterile needles for lethal injections?


----------



## orbital (Jul 19, 2012)

NonSenCe said:


> is everyones nostril exactly the same size as the forefinger they prefer to use when poking inside it?



_"have you seen a pair of flip-flops layin' around?"_


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Is Bingo the name of the farmer, or the dog?

Go ahead, break down the line from the song.... see?


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 19, 2012)

Where am I?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 19, 2012)

iapyx said:


> You mean your life?



Nope. Life in general. Think about it . . . 

Now to answer a few other questions:

Fist laugh ~ When one caveman hit another one in the crotch with a football shaped rock.

Answering rhetorical questions ~ Those folks have nothing better to do.

What shall you do ~ Post on CPF.

Who pays ~ CPF is free. Though Greta appreciates donations.

Driving ~ Yes. Yes you can. 

Tea or Coffee ~ Definitely tea, but only in private. Coffee when around other manly men.

Windy day Kilt-wearer ~ He was manly enough to not not care.

Paper or plastic ~ Plastic. You can use it for waste basket liner.

Nose picking ~ No. But nostrils are flexible enough that you can make the finger fit.

Sterile needles for lethal injections ~ There's a stupid law that says you have to.

Flip flops ~ There's a pair under my bed.

Bingo ~ The dog.

Where are you ~ on the internet. 

_*NEXT QUESTION!!!*_


----------



## nbp (Jul 19, 2012)

Why do some people feel that just because a question is asked, they have to answer it?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 19, 2012)

nbp said:


> Why do some people feel that just because a question is asked, they have to answer it?



They're bored with Life and literally have nothing better to do.


----------



## nbp (Jul 19, 2012)

I have so many interests and hobbies I don't even have time to explore everything I want to with all the 'need to do' stuff life entails. I can't remember the last time I was truly bored and it baffles me when I talk to people who tell me they are bored all the time. :shrug:


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 20, 2012)

Why a thing/object is always in your way if you dont need it, but if you do need it all of a sudden you dont know where to find it. 

Makes you get mad on that situation.


----------



## Norm (Jul 20, 2012)

Why don't you find the old item until you go and buy a replacement?

Norm


----------



## JacobJones (Jul 20, 2012)

Why can't I answer a question like this without my comment turning into a biased and highly offensive rant?

I was about to hit the send button but a smidgen of empathy seeped through my hate filled rage.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 20, 2012)

nbp said:


> I have so many interests and hobbies I don't even have time to explore everything I want to with all the 'need to do' stuff life entails. I can't remember the last time I was truly bored and it baffles me when I talk to people who tell me they are bored all the time. :shrug:



Ah! A question to which I can give a profound answer . . . 

In my case, it's based on personality type. Numerous hobbies over the years. When I find something that's new to me, I simply devour it! As much info. and experience as I can in the shortest amount of time. I can honestly say that I approach my hobbies with an intensity that some would find just a bit frightening. The problem with that is, once you get full; it happens far sooner than it should. Then the boredom sets in. If another hobby doesn't interest you soon, the boredom simply stays. All the "need to do" stuff becomes mind-numbingly routine, thus boring, in no time at all. Even work itself can become boring if you're too good at it, or if no one at the job cares and thus simply go through the motions. 

As for going out . . . Been there, done that, bored with the same different sets of routines. Going clubbing, find a nice-looking woman, buy her a drink, strike up a conversation. She'll either say yes or no. And they're never the type actually worth getting to know, so there's no potential for future excitement. Out of all my friends, none had a serious relationship with anyone they've met at the club. Then when you get too old for clubbing, there's the Lounge. Which is exactly like the club, only more laid back. Other activities soon lose their luster. Camping is fun at first. Then you realize you have a house or an apartment. And you start to feel silly being out in the woods pretending to be homeless. Any activity you can name . . . Do it often enough, and yes; it becomes boring. 

What can I say, there are folks who live to be 90 and still find exciting things to do. I'm in my mid-30s and I'm bored. (Yes, I realize Life isn't fun and exciting all of the time or even half of the time. But for it to become boring in such a short while, that's definitely something I never realized would happen when I was younger.)


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 20, 2012)

Norm said:


> Why don't you find the old item until you go and buy a replacement?
> 
> Norm



Because God has a sense of humor.

(I know . . . It's improper to start a sentence with the word "because.")


----------



## march.brown (Jul 20, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Because God has a sense of humor.


SHE SURE HAS !





.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 20, 2012)

Monocrom - I kinda know how you feel. I've been very much that way for years.

My wife fully expected that I'd be over flashlights by now - I've been on CPF for nearly 3 years now and that's longer than I've stuck with very nearly anything (sans career and relationship)

I've been slowing down lately and after realizing I was burning my way through hobbies I've consciously tried to avoid said burnout.

Oh, and don't ever rule out a pub - my wife picked me up at a pub  (a decision she regrets to this day, 10 years later)


----------



## orbital (Jul 20, 2012)

+
_
Ginger or Mary Ann?_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 20, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Why is Life so boring?


 

*Everything Is Meaningless*

The words of the Teacher, son of David, king in Jerusalem: 
“Meaningless! Meaningless!” says the Teacher.
“Utterly meaningless! Everything is meaningless.” 

What do people gain from all their labors at which they toil under the sun? 
Generations come and generations go, but the earth remains forever. 
The sun rises and the sun sets, and hurries back to where it rises. 
The wind blows to the south and turns to the north; round and round it goes, ever returning on its course.
All streams flow into the sea, yet the sea is never full. To the place the streams come from, there they return again. 
All things are wearisome, more than one can say.
The eye never has enough of seeing, nor the ear its fill of hearing.
What has been will be again, what has been done will be done again; there is nothing new under the sun.
Is there anything of which one can say, “Look! This is something new”? It was here already, long ago; it was here before our time.
No one remembers the former generations, and even those yet to come will not be remembered by those who follow them. 

*Wisdom Is Meaningless*

I, the Teacher, was king over Israel in Jerusalem. I applied my mind to study and to explore by wisdom all that is done under the heavens. What a heavy burden God has laid on mankind! I have seen all the things that are done under the sun; all of them are meaningless, a chasing after the wind. 
What is crooked cannot be straightened; 
what is lacking cannot be counted.

I said to myself, “Look, I have increased in wisdom more than anyone who has ruled over Jerusalem before me; I have experienced much of wisdom and knowledge.” Then I applied myself to the understanding of wisdom, and also of madness and folly, but I learned that this, too, is a chasing after the wind.
For with much wisdom comes much sorrow; the more knowledge, the more grief. 


*Pleasures Are Meaningless*

I said to myself, “Come now, I will test you with pleasure to find out what is good.” But that also proved to be meaningless. “Laughter,” I said, “is madness. And what does pleasure accomplish?” I tried cheering myself with wine, and embracing folly —my mind still guiding me with wisdom. I wanted to see what was good for people to do under the heavens during the few days of their lives.
I undertook great projects: I built houses for myself and planted vineyards. I made gardens and parks and planted all kinds of fruit trees in them. I made reservoirs to water groves of flourishing trees. I bought male and female slaves and had other slaves who were born in my house. I also owned more herds and flocks than anyone in Jerusalem before me. I amassed silver and gold for myself, and the treasure of kings and provinces. I acquired male and female singers, and a harem as well—the delights of a man’s heart. I became greater by far than anyone in Jerusalem before me. In all this my wisdom stayed with me.
I denied myself nothing my eyes desired; I refused my heart no pleasure. My heart took delight in all my labor, and this was the reward for all my toil.
Yet when I surveyed all that my hands had done and what I had toiled to achieve, everything was meaningless, a chasing after the wind; nothing was gained under the sun. 

*Wisdom and Folly Are Meaningless*

Then I turned my thoughts to consider wisdom, and also madness and folly. 
What more can the king’s successor do than what has already been done? 
I saw that wisdom is better than folly, just as light is better than darkness.
The wise have eyes in their heads, while the fool walks in the darkness; but I came to realize that the same fate overtakes them both. 

Then I said to myself, “The fate of the fool will overtake me also. What then do I gain by being wise?” I said to myself, “This too is meaningless.”
For the wise, like the fool, will not be long remembered; the days have already come when both have been forgotten. Like the fool, the wise too must die! 

*Toil Is Meaningless*

So I hated life, because the work that is done under the sun was grievous to me. All of it is meaningless, a chasing after the wind. I hated all the things I had toiled for under the sun, because I must leave them to the one who comes after me. And who knows whether that person will be wise or foolish? Yet they will have control over all the fruit of my toil into which I have poured my effort and skill under the sun. This too is meaningless. So my heart began to despair over all my toilsome labor under the sun. For a person may labor with wisdom, knowledge and skill, and then they must leave all they own to another who has not toiled for it. This too is meaningless and a great misfortune. What do people get for all the toil and anxious striving with which they labor under the sun? All their days their work is grief and pain; even at night their minds do not rest. This too is meaningless.
A person can do nothing better than to eat and drink and find satisfaction in their own toil. This too, I see, is from the hand of God, for without him, who can eat or find enjoyment? To the person who pleases him, God gives wisdom, knowledge and happiness, but to the sinner he gives the task of gathering and storing up wealth to hand it over to the one who pleases God. This too is meaningless, a chasing after the wind.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 20, 2012)

_Why did Fred Flintstone continue, week after week, to order the giant dinosaur ribs when he knew they would tip his car over? 

~ Chance 

_<em>


----------



## JemR (Jul 20, 2012)

Fred and Barney have 3 fingers and a thumb like Mickey. Only 3 toes though? Interesting.:thinking:


----------



## nbp (Jul 20, 2012)

Good excerpt from Ecclesiastes. Too bad people don't actually live the way it describes.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 20, 2012)

Nbp,

I'm not sure I understand your point, please expound. 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp (Jul 21, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Nbp,
> 
> I'm not sure I understand your point, please expound.
> 
> ~ Chance



You posted the first and part of the second chapter of Ecclesiastes, written by King Solomon, who was made wiser and wealthier than any other man before or after him by God as a reward for his faith. 

As a result, he had the opportunity to do absolutely anything a person could wish to do. He had the means to undertake any venture he wanted, and he did. He had everything a person could want and more. But, as the exerpt you posted indicated, he came to the conclusion after doing all of this, that all of it was "vanity, a striving after the wind". In essence, having a lot of stuff and money was not what made him happy or gave him true satisfaction in life. He got bored with it, and was not content with material things. 

If, however, you read to the end of the book, you'll find that he does realize the only true source of lasting satisfaction and joy in life, that being a good relationship with his Creator. He indicates that being obedient to God and being His friend should be our primary objective in life. 



Even today, many people are so blinded by selfish ambitions and materialistic desires, they miss out on what's truly important in life, and consequently they are never (if they are actually honest) really happy and satisfied, despite having a lot of stuff or money or fame or power. People haven't really changed that much over time. 

I'm sure that you already had all that in mind though when you posted.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 21, 2012)

mvyrmnd said:


> Monocrom - I kinda know how you feel. I've been very much that way for years.
> 
> My wife fully expected that I'd be over flashlights by now - I've been on CPF for nearly 3 years now and that's longer than I've stuck with very nearly anything (sans career and relationship)
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting that. 

Looks like I'm on the same path you are, though single. I'm afraid all I'd pick up at a pub are a handful of stale and extremely salty peanuts.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 21, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> *Everything Is Meaningless*



Honestly, I can't believe that . . . 

BTW, Fred was a fat ******* who let his stomach rule his eating decisions. So he always got the biggest ribs. Each time honestly expecting his car not to tip over.


----------



## Bigpal (Jul 21, 2012)

3 people check into a hotel that costs 30 dollars and split it three ways. 10 dollars each.

Later, the manager realizes their room is only 25 dollars and sends the bellboy up with 5 singles to refund the guests.

He pockets 2 bills because, hey, they can't split 5 three ways.

After they each get their dollar, they paid 9 per person. Add the 2 in the bellboy's pocket = 29 - Where's the other dollar?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 21, 2012)

Bigpal said:


> 3 people check into a hotel that costs 30 dollars and split it three ways. 10 dollars each.
> 
> Later, the manager realizes their room is only 25 dollars and sends the bellboy up with 5 singles to refund the guests.
> 
> ...



Two of them paid $8.33 for the room, while the third guy had to chip in an extra penny. So he paid $8.34 for the room. That comes out to $25 even as the total. But if there was an extra dollar, that thieving bellboy would have stolen it too.


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 21, 2012)

Bigpal said:


> 3 people check into a hotel that costs 30 dollars and split it three ways. 10 dollars each.
> 
> Later, the manager realizes their room is only 25 dollars and sends the bellboy up with 5 singles to refund the guests.
> 
> ...


Because they didn't pay 9 dollars each for the room. They paid 8 dollars and 33 cents per. The bellboy gave them each a dollar back making it 9 dollars and 33 cents per. The 66 cents from the three of them make the 2 dollars he kept. (rounding off) The discrepancy is in the way it's stated. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So, if you are traveling at the speed of light, and you turn your flashlight on, would it do anything?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 21, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Honestly, I can't believe that . . .



_When taken at face value the sentence Everything is meaningless does seem to be foolish. However, can you honestly believe that 100 years from now anything you've accomplished will matter to anyone? Will your greatgrandchildren even know your first name?

:tired: Chance_


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 21, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _When taken at face value the sentence Everything is meaningless does seem to be foolish. However, can you honestly believe that 100 years from now anything you've accomplished will matter to anyone? Will your greatgrandchildren even know your first name?
> 
> :tired: Chance_



I don't care about recognition. I don't care if my Great grand-children know my name. That's not what matters. I'm not Jewish, but I'll never forget this Jewish tale . . . 

There was once a young man who was dismayed at what took place in the world. He wondered why God didn't send someone to make it a better place. As he grew older, he became somewhat successful. Yet, he still wondered why God never sent anyone to make the world a better place. And as he became an old man, he continued to wonder why God never sent anyone to make the world a better place. One day, the old man died, and he went to Heaven. There he learned that he would be allowed to ask God one question. Well, the man knew which question it would be. He asked God why he had never sent anyone down to Earth to change things for the better. To make the world a better place to live in. To make Life better for others.

God replied to the man, "I did send someone . . . I sent you."

You understand the meaning behind that story, and it puts things into perspective. The good work that people do isn't meaningless. It does change the world. The world is a very different place from what it was 1,000 years ago. The reason it seems meaningless is that the change comes at a snail's pace to us. You won't see the full impact of what you do in this world. A Lifetime for us mere mortals isn't long enough to see the fruits of our labors. But that doesn't mean that Life is meaningless or that those labors aren't worth doing. 

What you do NOW, is what matters. The help you give to those who need it NOW, is what truly matters. You can wait around and hope to figure out your role in the Grand Plan that God, or Buddah, or Steve, or the Universe, or whichever higher being you believe in put you on this Earth for. Or . . . You can make the world a better place NOW. You can do that by seeing what needs improving, recognizing what you can do to make the world a better place, and then doing it. And if others did the same in their own corner of the world where they were placed, then perhaps, just perhaps; THAT is the Grand Plan. For everyone to go out and make the world a slightly better place. And if you can do, then you can make it all meaningful. Even if you don't live long enough to see the good you've done take shape in that meaningful way. Your Great grand-children WILL see it. They'll experience it. No . . . They won't remember your name. 

Then again, if recognition matters most of all, there's always a bright red Ferrari and a diamond encrusted Rolex Daytona for those who care more about impressing strangers than they do for making the world a better place.


----------



## FlashlightWidow (Jul 21, 2012)

What is my Tracking Number?

Sarah of Thank You! Tom Dan & Sarah


----------



## march.brown (Jul 21, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Thanks for posting that.
> 
> Looks like I'm on the same path you are, though single. I'm afraid all I'd pick up at a pub are a handful of stale and extremely salty peanuts.


You shouldn't eat those free peanuts at the pub ... Think of all the other hands that have been in amongst them ... Not everyone washes their hands after visiting the toilet ! ... Hence the very salty taste ... 
.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 21, 2012)

*Very* important question ... What is the square-root of infinity ?

Also can there be "Infinity plus one" ? ... I know that infinity is "one divided by zero" but why can't you add one to this ? ... If you can add one to infinity then zero is not right ! ... Because zero is "one divided by infinity , then what is "one divided by infinity-plus-one" ?

I worry about these things.
.


----------



## orbital (Jul 21, 2012)

march.brown said:


> You shouldn't eat those free peanuts at the pub ... Think of all the other hands that have been in amongst them ... Not everyone washes their hands after visiting the toilet ! ... Hence the very salty taste ...
> .



+

mmmm salty__________:toilet:


===============================

Outside of my immediate family, 
I'd never consider eating from something where other people are sticking there hands in,,,*zero chance*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 21, 2012)

Why would someone who is busy making the world a better place NOW, by seeing what needs improving, and recognizing what he can do, then doing it be bored?

Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up.

~ Chance


----------



## nbp (Jul 21, 2012)

You must be a Bible reader, Chance. Another scripture there.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 21, 2012)

Consider the mailbox, and your mail. When you open it and take out your mail it's like shaking hands with everyone of your neighbors. They all open theirs with their sweaty little fingers, then the mailman touches them all with his sweaty little gloved fingers, then he opens yours and fills it with biohazards. :eeew:

~ Chance


----------



## NonSenCe (Jul 21, 2012)

a midnight sleep deprived thought about the salty peanuts and toilet stuff.. ok, i have heard that not everyone washes their hands afterwards (EWW! dont get it) but even those that do.. when do they do it? do they wash their hands after they have pulled up their pants etc or before doing it. normally i would think you close your pants, tighten the belt and tuck the shirt etc and then go to wash the hands.. thats normal right? 

now imagine, so there is stuff on your shirt and pants zippers and buttons.. not a nice thought is it.. but no worries, they do go to washmachine (often hopefully) so thats not THE thing i was wondering.. i was actually thinking: when was the last time one cleaned the belt one tightens after going to toilet?? ever? (yep. feeling the need to sanitize the belts now. i know i am.)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 21, 2012)

nbp said:


> You must be a Bible reader, Chance. Another scripture there.



 Correct. Thank you for your post #37, ........wish I could write as well. 

~ Chance


----------



## march.brown (Jul 21, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Consider the mailbox, and your mail. When you open it and take out your mail it's like shaking hands with everyone of your neighbors. They all open theirs with their sweaty little fingers, then the mailman touches them all with his sweaty little gloved fingers, then he opens yours and fills it with biohazards. :eeew:
> 
> ~ Chance


Like I said "Don't eat the free peanuts in the Pub"
.


----------



## Bigpal (Jul 21, 2012)

:Slowly backing out of room: :sick2:


----------



## march.brown (Jul 21, 2012)

NonSenCe said:


> a midnight sleep deprived thought about the salty peanuts and toilet stuff.. ok, i have heard that not everyone washes their hands afterwards (EWW! dont get it) but even those that do.. when do they do it? do they wash their hands after they have pulled up their pants etc or before doing it. normally i would think you close your pants, tighten the belt and tuck the shirt etc and then go to wash the hands.. thats normal right?
> 
> now imagine, so there is stuff on your shirt and pants zippers and buttons.. not a nice thought is it.. but no worries, they do go to washmachine (often hopefully) so thats not THE thing i was wondering.. i was actually thinking: when was the last time one cleaned the belt one tightens after going to toilet?? ever? (yep. feeling the need to sanitize the belts now. i know i am.)


I wash my hands before going to the toilet ... I know where my bits have been , but I don't know if my hands have touched any yucky stuff ... Wouldn't like to transfer any yucky stuff to my bits ... Best to be safe ! ... Wash the hands first.

If you really want to be clean , wash afterwards as well and get someone else to open the door back into the bar ... I never push a door open using the polished brass bit , I reach up and push on the top of the wooden door on a hopefully untouched area or use my foot to push the door open ... My belts are always amazingly clean and the brass buckles are nice and shiny ... Germs don't like the taste of brass-polish or the polish I use on the 4mm thick leather belts ... I'm happy with my personal hygene and I don't get colds or flu or tummy complaints.
.


----------



## LGT (Jul 21, 2012)

orbital said:


> +
> _
> Ginger or Mary Ann?_:thinking:....per typical CPF fashion, both.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 21, 2012)

march.brown said:


> You shouldn't eat those free peanuts at the pub ... Think of all the other hands that have been in amongst them ... Not everyone washes their hands after visiting the toilet ! ... Hence the very salty taste ...
> .



I thought they were salty because the bartender adds more salt to the peanuts, to get folks thirsty, in order to get patrons to buy more beer.

But you might be right. :green:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 21, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Why would someone who is busy making the world a better place NOW, by seeing what needs improving, and recognizing what he can do, then doing it be bored?
> 
> ~ Chance



Honestly . . . Doing several different things to make the world a better place doesn't usually translate as exciting or awesome. For example: Dropping off bags of food at the nearest Food Pantry isn't exciting. Writing a check to your favorite charity isn't exciting. Pretty much anything you can think of in order to make the world a better place, just isn't going to be exciting.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 21, 2012)

I have an important question: 

Is this thread a conspiracy? I see it distracting people from the "Thread Killer" thread. I think someone's trying to win over there, by bringing the attention over here!

Distracted... that's a funny word. Do people ever get 'tracted'?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm greedy.

I enjoy both topics.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm just here stalking Monocrom. :buddies:

~ Chance


----------



## Norm (Jul 21, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm just here stalking Monocrom. :buddies:
> 
> ~ Chance


I'm just here stalking "*alla y'all*"

Must be real English I've heard Dr. Phil say it.

Norm


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 21, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm just here stalking Monocrom. :buddies:
> 
> ~ Chance



Wow! Even over the internet I get stalked by dudes. Same thing in real life. (No, I'm not joking.)

Why can't I get a lady stalker just once. Just one time. Would be a refreshing change of pace. Definitely not boring.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 22, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Wow! Even over the internet I get stalked by dudes. Same thing in real life. (No, I'm not joking.)
> 
> Why can't I get a lady stalker just once. Just one time. Would be a refreshing change of pace. Definitely not boring.



Sounds like a long story...

Women are a whole lot crazier... I don't know if they'd be a better choice for a stalker.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 22, 2012)

mvyrmnd said:


> Sounds like a long story...
> 
> Women are a whole lot crazier... I don't know if they'd be a better choice for a stalker.



A good point. Sometimes boring is better. Women are too creative with their crazy.

*Edit:*

I wonder if there's a gay guy out there who has the same problem . . . Women hitting on him, instead of dudes. Probably so. Especially if it's one of those who always goes to the gym and has a nice body.


----------



## JemR (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello. Just a few questions on my mind today. if anyone has a quick moment.

What are we going to do when all the oil and other fossil fuels run out?
Is it possible to be a techie, yet own no products produced by Apple or Microsoft? Or is that the real sign of a techie?
Why do so many broad based topic threads on internet forums end up focusing on the personal lives of maybe only one or two people?
Coke or Pepsi? 
Oops! What did I just drop?
How can we help achieve some form of economical parity for the poorest and disenfranchised in the world, whilst most developed nations are still so financially unstable?

The only two I can answer at the moment are: Pepsi, and my bottle of Pepsi :shrug:.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jul 22, 2012)

What if you ruled the world?

ps. coke.. mainly because pepsi dont taste as good when its lukewarm as coke does. when cold, its more even game


----------



## JemR (Jul 22, 2012)

NonSenCe said:


> What if you ruled the world?


Put you in charge and go on a long holiday


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 22, 2012)

JemR said:


> Hello. Just a few questions on my mind today. if anyone has a quick moment.
> 
> 1) What are we going to do when all the oil and other fossil fuels run out?
> 2) Is it possible to be a techie, yet own no products produced by Apple or Microsoft? Or is that the real sign of a techie?
> ...



1 - By then, several alternative energy sources will have been developed to the point that they'll actually be ready and reliable enough to use in cars.

2 - No, and you can't be a techie without getting your hands on the latest in technology.

3 - Usually one or two people are the only ones willing to open up about related aspects in their lives. Hence, the topic focuses on them.

4 - Whichever one is on sale since both are too similar to actually matter. *~ OR ~* Whichever one you're in the mood for.

5 - A bunch of questions on an internet forum.

6 - Different exchange rates will always exist as some nations simply do not have the economic stability or strength that others do. Thus, there is less confidence in the currency that traditionally poorer nations use, compared to those which are realistically likely to rebound from a recession that is temporary. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 22, 2012)

Coke is much better than Pepsi at specialty products - Coke Blak, Sprite Remix, Surge, Mr. Pibb; all Coke products. Pepsi had Pepsi Jazz..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 22, 2012)

I just returned from the gas station, while there I watched a guy (around 40 years old) exit the building with a hamburger in a box. With the box in hand he starts to fill his truck with gas, then he starts eating the burger which wasn't wrapped with the same hand. I'm thinking, Dude, why don't you just lick the pump handle? 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 22, 2012)

StarHalo said:


> Coke is much better than Pepsi at specialty products - Coke Blak, Sprite Remix, Surge, Mr. Pibb; all Coke products. Pepsi had Pepsi Jazz..



I will concede that Coke Zero tastes slightly better than Pepsi Max.


----------



## jcalvert (Jul 22, 2012)

Shouldn't common sense = good sense? :ironic:

What is it about this :toilet: that were "taking"?

If it's determined that the the bear was in fact :toilet: in the woods, maybe he could confirm that the fallen tree made a sound?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 22, 2012)

jcalvert said:


> Shouldn't common sense = good sense? :ironic:



Yes. However both have been dead and buried for too many years to count.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 23, 2012)

Is there a god?

Is there life after death?

Note: these are important questions in life not meant to be answered (too seriously) or to provoke a discussion.


----------



## Bigpal (Jul 23, 2012)

iapyx said:


> Is there a god?
> 
> Is there life after death?
> 
> Note: these are important questions in life not meant to be answered (too seriously) or to provoke a discussion.



Impossible to know on both counts.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 23, 2012)

Bigpal said:


> Impossible to know on both counts.



Hey, I said ".... not meant to be answered (too seriously).......".


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 23, 2012)

iapyx said:


> Is there a god?
> 
> Is there life after death?



I'm still working on the perfect cup of coffee, I'll get around to those sometime after..


----------



## Launch Mini (Jul 23, 2012)

jcalvert said:


> If it's determined that the the bear was in fact :toilet: in the woods, maybe he could confirm that the fallen tree made a sound?



I do a lot of ATVing on old logging roads. I have determined that in fact bears do NOT do it in the woods. No, they walk down to old logging roads and do it there instead.


----------



## jcalvert (Jul 23, 2012)

Bigpal said:


> Impossible to know on both counts.



Thus the need for faith.


----------



## jcalvert (Jul 23, 2012)

Launch Mini said:


> I do a lot of ATVing on old logging roads. I have determined that in fact bears do NOT do it in the woods. No, they walk down to old logging roads and do it there instead.



Apparently they misunderstood what a logging trail is used for. :eeew:


----------



## orbital (Jul 23, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Yes. However both have been dead and buried for too many years to count.



+
_
Not so fast crom_

I pride my* common sense* equally as much as my *not being easily told what to think,,* more than just about anything I can think of.



StarHalo said:


> I'm still working on the perfect cup of coffee, I'll get around to those sometime after..



...^^^ :twothumbs


----------



## nbp (Jul 23, 2012)

iapyx said:


> Is there a god?
> 
> Is there life after death?
> 
> Note: these are important questions in life not meant to be answered (too seriously) or to provoke a discussion.



If you decide the answer to those questions is 'No', you'd better hope you're right.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 23, 2012)

nbp said:


> If you decide the answer to those questions is 'No', you'd better hope you're right.



I like to think I'm hedging by bets: I consider myself a Pragmatic Agnostic.

The existence of god is unknowable, therefore any debate is moot.

If there is an afterlife, any reasonable god is not going to turn you back at the door because you didn't go to church or adhere to the traditions of any particular religion. If he did, then I want no part of it anyway.


----------



## Bigpal (Jul 23, 2012)

mvyrmnd said:


> I like to think I'm hedging by bets: I consider myself a Pragmatic Agnostic.
> 
> The existence of god is unknowable, therefore any debate is moot.
> 
> If there is an afterlife, any reasonable god is not going to turn you back at the door because you didn't go to church or adhere to the traditions of any particular religion. If he did, then I want no part of it anyway.



Well said. I'm done since the poster didn't want to stir discussion. Plus A Mod's gonna come in here and :whoopin: then kick us to the Underground curb.


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 23, 2012)

StarHalo said:


> I'm still working on the perfect cup of coffee, I'll get around to those sometime after..




What beans are you starting with? Something from the African continent and still green, I hope.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 23, 2012)

jabe1 said:


> What beans are you starting with? Something from the African continent and still green, I hope.



I'm moving towards doing my own roasting, yes, especially given how cheap Presto poppers are over on EBay.. I was hoping to be trying my first cup of Panamanian Geisha by now, but it went out of season as soon as I gathered all my coffee-making equipment. So I'll try out some roasters' blends and varietals for a bit, see what interests me. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jul 23, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Ah! A question to which I can give a profound answer . . .
> 
> In my case, it's based on personality type. Numerous hobbies over the years. When I find something that's new to me, I simply devour it! As much info. and experience as I can in the shortest amount of time. I can honestly say that I approach my hobbies with an intensity that some would find just a bit frightening. The problem with that is, once you get full; it happens far sooner than it should. Then the boredom sets in. If another hobby doesn't interest you soon, the boredom simply stays. All the "need to do" stuff becomes mind-numbingly routine, thus boring, in no time at all. Even work itself can become boring if you're too good at it, or if no one at the job cares and thus simply go through the motions.
> 
> ...





I agree with about 90% of this^.

I am in my early 40's, and going out partying, meeting people used to be SOOOO important!! I lived for the weekends! If I didnt find something really cool and fun to do, it was really depressing, and usually it would put a bad start to the week. I always went out drinking, and then in my early-late 20's, I even made sure to get together and party with friends during the week a day or two. 

Then it hit my early 30's, and that came to a screeching halt! I stopped drinking altogether. I just got tired of the feeling it gave me. It just started burning me out every time! Going to a bar or party where everyone else is drinking but you is tedious. Its then you realize how stupid you probably acted when YOU were buzzed on alcohol! 

All my many, many different friends and groups of friends and acquaintances have basically evaporated. Many got married, and stopped hanging out a long time ago, some moved, some, like me stopped partying, some kept partying to the point of addiction and even suicide, and even jail....... I really couldnt care less what happened to most of the people I used to hang out with. 

Now it's like I dont even remember how to just "go out and meet new friends" without drinking. 

As far as hobbies, I get into new ones somewhat frequently, and I do the same thing you do. I spend lots of time learning all about it, buying stuff, then I often get tired of them. Some I just abandon. But generally, I put hobbies on the back burner, then get back into them later on. Most of the bigger hobbies I've gotten into in my life I am still into...........Some times. When I get back around to getting interested again.

Backpacking/camping/hiking is one of them, but I never really get sick of it, and I wish I did more of it. I always enjoy a good backpacking trip. Especially if I go somewhere interesting, like many places on the AT. I really enjoyed being able to do all the research before buying all the new high tech backpacking equipment! Thats a hobby in itself..........


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jul 23, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> A good point. Sometimes boring is better. Women are too creative with their crazy.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> I wonder if there's a gay guy out there who has the same problem . . . Women hitting on him, instead of dudes. Probably so. Especially if it's one of those who always goes to the gym and has a nice body.





Not that I'm gay or anything, and not that there's anything wrong with that(as Seinfeld used to say), but it seems that often the best looking guys end up being gay! So often we find out that yet another model-caliber man is gay! Thats not to say that all gay men are good looking, as some definitely arent, but it does seem that many of the best looking guys end up being gay. 

I've known several good looking girls/women that had a guy friend who they had always hoped to hook up with at some point, and they cant figure out why the guy doesnt seem interested in anything else other than monogamous friendship, and they usually assume the guy just doesnt think they are good looking enough for his taste. But later, once the guy gets to know them really good, and trusts them fully, then he comes out of the closet!

At least the girl can finally stop blaming herself for why he isnt interested!


----------



## nbp (Jul 23, 2012)

Highlander, have you joined the new CPF for Adventuring and Questing forum yet? If you are into camping and backpacking, you need to join us, you'll really have a lot to add over there.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 24, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> I've known several good looking girls/women that had a guy friend who they had always hoped to hook up with at some point, and they cant figure out why the guy doesnt seem interested in anything else other than monogamous friendship, and they usually assume the guy just doesnt think they are good looking enough for his taste. But later, once the guy gets to know them really good, and trusts them fully, then he comes out of the closet!
> 
> At least the girl can finally stop blaming herself for why he isnt interested!



Honestly, I wish more good looking men were gay. The more the better! . . . That gives not-quite-as handsome guys like me at shot at the 8s and 9s. Yeah, the ladies get lonely too sometimes. Two good looking guys walking down the street, holding hands . . . Two less good looking guys I have to compete with in order to get the ladies.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 24, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Honestly, I wish more good looking men were gay. The more the better! . . . That gives not-quite-as handsome guys like me at shot at the 8s and 9s. Yeah, the ladies get lonely too sometimes. Two good looking guys walking down the street, holding hands . . . Two less good looking guys I have to compete with in order to get the ladies.



What about the goodlooking and already married guys like me?  Even less guys to compete with.... although have you heard.... girls find married men very attractive. I think you should get married. It will increase your chances.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 24, 2012)

iapyx said:


> What about the goodlooking and already married guys like me?  Even less guys to compete with.... although have you heard.... girls find married men very attractive. I think you should get married. It will increase your chances.



I should just walk around with a ring on that finger, and mention I'm married. For some odd reason, women love going after another woman's man. No better chick magnet out there than a small piece of metal wrapped around your finger. Be sure to wear it a bit loose and play with it so the ladies notice. BTW, only a good idea for those of us pretending to be married, and just looking for a good time. 

If you have a wife, and she finds out, you get what you deserve. I used to work as a security guard at a residential building for very wealthy Manhattanites. Wife of one of the residents suspected he was cheating. He came clean . . . And she kicked him out! Filed for divorce the very next day. He was genuinely surprised. When he came back to get a few things, I was on-duty in the lobby. His wife and barely teenaged daughter quietly escorted him to the front door. I asked if I could help him with his case. He simple said, no thanks. And, that he sure was surprised at the way things turn out sometimes. It was obvious what he was actually surprised about.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 24, 2012)

iapyx said:


> What about the goodlooking and already married guys like me?  Even less guys to compete with.... although have you heard.... girls find married men very attractive. I think you should get married. It will increase your chances.


Totally agree with you ... When I was working and living about 200 miles from home , I used to got to pubs , clubs and dances with my mates ... They always told the girls that they were not married ... I used to tell them that I was married and that my Wife would be joining me in six months or so ... I never had any trouble "pulling" even on one occasion twice in one night ... I used to go home every weekend and my Wife used to wonder why I was always tired ... I said that I was doing a lot of paper-work Monday to Friday (evenings) and that the drive to see her every weekend was also very tiring.

The Down-Side. ... When my Wife eventually moved down to live with me , I couldn't take her out to any dances , clubs or local pubs as I had a lot of female friends there ... I didn't trust them as they were quite likely to come over and chat with us ... I just had to take my Wife further afield ... We eventually moved another 200 miles further South and I didn't do things on my own doorstep this time.

Looking back on all this I know I should regret my actions , but I had one hell of a time and don't regret it at all.

In some respects , it pays to be honest ... Don't lie to the other ladies and say you are single ... This can cause hurt when they find out you are actually married ... But you can lie to your Wife to avoid causing her any hurt ... You gotta be kind to them all !
.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 24, 2012)

Dancing, and talking, and sharing drinks isn't cheating . . . But some women might think it is. So, no harm in telling a little white lie.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 25, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Dancing, and talking, and sharing drinks isn't cheating . . .


I agree ... 

But the after-proceedings (one to-one socialising) are best kept a secret from our loved ones ... I suppose "not telling the whole truth" is being kind to your partner/girlfriend/wife ... There is nothing worse than a pretty lady crying , so prevent this at all costs even if it does mean telling a little white lie or two.
.


----------



## nbp (Jul 25, 2012)

Orrr, don't do stuff you can't tell her about. That's probably the better option. 


Back to questions: How long does it take TooManyGizmos to write his posts with all that crazy formatting and punctuation and spacing that he does? :thinking:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 25, 2012)

Brothers an artist. I've printed a few of TMG's posts. Framed and hung um in my office. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, back to questions: How did Wile E Coyote pay for all the stuff he ordered from the Acme catalog?

~Chance


----------



## march.brown (Jul 25, 2012)

nbp said:


> Orrr, don't do stuff you can't tell her about. That's probably the better option.


Where's the fun in that ?
.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 25, 2012)

nbp said:


> Orrr, don't do stuff you can't tell her about. That's probably the better option.
> 
> 
> Back to questions: How long does it take TooManyGizmos to write his posts with all that crazy formatting and punctuation and spacing that he does? :thinking:



~

WTH ..... I'm not even IN this thread ..... and yur talkin bout me ? 

It takes about the same amount of time as you going into the Advanced mode to delete the thread title . It's just my Style ... trying to be a little different . It must be working , cause YOU certainly noticed . How do you think I should change it ? 

Why is there nothing but CRAP ... on TV anymore ?

~


----------



## nbp (Jul 25, 2012)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> WTH ..... I'm not even IN this thread ..... and yur talkin bout me ?
> 
> ...



And yet you seemed to find my post pretty quickly.... 

I never touch the thread titles actually. I posted that from ForumRunner, maybe that makes a difference? :shrug:

I don't have a problem with it, but I definitely notice all the unique formatting. :nana:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 26, 2012)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Why is there nothing but CRAP ... on TV anymore ?
> 
> ~



I wouldn't say nothing, mostly, but not nothing.

Breaking Bad

Justified

The Big Bang Theory

The Mentalist

Modern Family

The Closer

The Glades

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 26, 2012)

nbp said:


> Orrr, don't do stuff you can't tell her about. That's probably the better option.



If you have a good-looking co-worker who is having a hard time, do you just pretend to ignore the situation? Or, wife or girlfriend of your best friend seems upset. Do you ignore that too? You ask what's wrong. If the co-worker, wife, or girlfriend confides in you, what's the point of telling your wife about it? Or, you're at a convention. A good-looking woman walks up to you and starts up a conversation. All you do is talk to her. She might be another invitee at the convention. She might be a working girl. Either way, why upset your significant other when all you did was talk?

A little white lie is one where there are no consequences involved in telling it. Your wife tries a new recipe. Just to try it. It tastes like crap. But you sit there and say "Mmm . . . That's quite good, Honey." You don't tell her it tastes like crap. You just don't.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 26, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yes, back to questions: How did Wile E Coyote pay for all the stuff he ordered from the Acme catalog?
> 
> ~Chance



With his credit cards. Now he's in debt up to his eye-balls.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 26, 2012)

nbp said:


> And yet you seemed to find my post pretty quickly....
> 
> I never touch the thread titles actually. I posted that from ForumRunner, maybe that makes a difference? :shrug:



I was just reading new posts ... I'm not stalking you .

I'd been wondering why so many titles were removed ... now I know .



Monocrom said:


> With his credit cards. Now he's in debt up to his eye-balls.



I think the Coyote was a Government employee with a Government credit card with NO Maximum limit ...... so WE paid for all his Acme supplies & bird seed .

~


----------



## nbp (Jul 26, 2012)

TooManyGizmos said:


> I was just reading new posts ... I'm not stalking you .
> 
> I'd been wondering why so many titles were removed ... now I know .





Suuuuure you're not. :naughty:


Yeah, that could be the reason, I'm not sure. Many use ForumRunner and/or Tapatalk from their phones or tablets so if the app removes the titles on the posts, it would stand to reason that you would see that more and more.


----------



## JemR (Jul 27, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yes, back to questions: How did Wile E Coyote pay for all the stuff he ordered from the Acme catalog?
> 
> ~Chance



Consultant test analyst for Acme's R&D dept. He works for them. "Beep, Beep"


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe ACME was the DX of the cartoon world. 

Cheap crap that either never worked right or broke down way too soon after arriving. No wonder he could afford all that stuff.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 27, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Your wife tries a new recipe. Just to try it. It tastes like crap. But you sit there and say "Mmm . . . That's quite good, Honey." You don't tell her it tastes like crap. You just don't.


I guess that's the mistake I made with all my Wives.

On reflection , the "Does my bottom look big in this ?" question was another of my downfalls ... I tend to be inherently honest about some things ... Not all things , naturally ... There are some things that are on a "need to know" basis.

I also like spontaneity in life ... I don't go for the "Not now darling ; Later" exclamation ... In these cicumstances it is nice to have other friends.
.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 28, 2012)

How come dogs hate when you blow in their face, but when you take them for a ride in the car they put their head out the window?

~ Chance


----------



## march.brown (Jul 28, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How come dogs hate when you blow in their face, but when you take them for a ride in the car they put their head out the window?
> 
> ~ Chance


Hi Chance

I like your little logo of the man with hat on , opening a bottle of beer ... Looks like as he clicks the top off his beer bottle , the bottle goes upside down over his head ... Seems a bit of a waste of good beer though.

About the dog ... I guess the dog likes "fresh" air as opposed to "previously breathed" air.
.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 28, 2012)

Morning March,

Little Chance is turning on his brightest flashlight.......and he never wastes beer! Wonderful beverage, the cause of, and solution to, all of mandkinds problems.

~ Chance


----------



## Bigpal (Jul 28, 2012)

Why aren't 11 and 12 FIRteen and SECONteen?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 28, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How come dogs hate when you blow in their face, but when you take them for a ride in the car they put their head out the window?
> 
> ~ Chance



It's because you need a breath-mint. :sick2:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## NonSenCe (Jul 28, 2012)

what is the latest greatest edc AA battery operated flashlight(s) been lately?

.yeah dont even bother to search on other sections atm.. i just come to cpf to read thru few threads in "cafe" these days.

follow up to the above:
am i not an flashaholic anymore?

is my flashaholism now "cured"?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 28, 2012)

~

Your first sentence asked about the latest, greatest lights ........

So ... NO ..... you're NOT cured !

~


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 28, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


>



Bringing laughs and blatant honesty to CPF since 2006.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 28, 2012)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Your first sentence asked about the latest, greatest lights ........
> 
> ...



And never will be because LED technology advances faster than computer technology. You blink, and the current Latest & Greatest has already been replaced.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 29, 2012)

*Why doesn't everyone have a sense of humour ?

*I was out last night at a hotel and went to get drinks at the bar ... Next to me was a guy with a very sore-looking nostril ; all red and nasty.

He was explaining to the bar-persons that it had been very itchy and that he had "scratched the itch quite hard with his

finger-nail" , apparently causing the visible damage to his nostril.

He turned to me and , pretending that I hadn't been listening , I said to him "how did you get your sore nose ?"

He replied , demonstrating his action with his finger , "I picked it !"

Jokingly , I said "You didn't pick a very good one , did you !"

The bar staff all started laughing at this point.

He just shrugged and walked away.

Pretty soon the bar staff were telling others about the nose problem ... I still don't think the guy got the joke.
.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 29, 2012)

*Why doesn't everyone have a sense of humour ?

*
Someone must have a sense of humour 'cos this post came up twice !


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 30, 2012)

~

It's a real shame ...... that we don't have anything better to do !

~


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 30, 2012)

~

It's a real shame ...... that we don't have anything better to do !

~


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 31, 2012)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> It's a real shame ...... that we don't have anything better to do !
> 
> ~



Could be worse . . . Nothing specific . . . Just honestly could be worse.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 31, 2012)

~

Uhmm , if the Birds and the Bee's Do it ......

where are their strange looking *Off-springs*

What does the outcome Produce ?

~

( is that where Humming birds come from ?)

~


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 31, 2012)

No . . . Not done cross-species. Just separately with their own kind.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 31, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> No . . . Not done cross-species. Just separately with their own kind.



~

How can you be so sure ?

I'm glad humming birds don't have huge stingers ......

and that they are not agressive .

~


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 31, 2012)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> How can you be so sure ?



A little birdie told me so.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 31, 2012)

~

A Swinger Bee ..... told me otherwise ! :nana:

~


----------



## nbp (Jul 31, 2012)

Ever see a hummingbird moth? Google it. That thing is definitely the cross between the bird and the insect. I saw one outside and swore it was a hummingbird...nope. Looks and moves just like a dang bird. :huh:


----------



## orbital (Aug 1, 2012)

nbp said:


> Ever see a hummingbird moth? Google it. That thing is definitely the cross between the bird and the insect. I saw one outside and swore it was a hummingbird...nope. Looks and moves just like a dang bird. :huh:



+

Holy_ Silence of the Lambs_ their big,,think I 'v been hit in the face by one of those suckers riding a motorbike.

Just a matter of time they'll be deep fried at the local ________* restaurant 


*


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Aug 1, 2012)

phenwick said:


> Why is a foul pole in fair territory?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




^^Why do some people find it important to inform us of what device they use to post on a forum and what system?


(Sent from Dell Desktop using Comcast internet service)LOL


----------



## jcalvert (Aug 1, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> ^^Why do some people find it important to inform us of what device they use to post on a forum and what system?
> 
> 
> (Sent from Dell Desktop using Comcast internet service)LOL



That information comes automatically from the device used to send the message.


----------



## NonSenCe (Aug 1, 2012)

why do those olympic swimmers use double swimming caps?

my guesses: to keep the glasses on. (cant be that, as some still wear them on outside even if they have double caps)

so.. is it to ensure to keep hair out of the chlorinated pool water.. double cover?

or is one to keep hair dry and other to make their heads smooth as cueballs? ie making them more streamlined?

or is it just a fad or some kind of floating device?


----------



## nbp (Aug 1, 2012)

jcalvert said:


> That information comes automatically from the device used to send the message.



It can be removed by the user.

See the "Sent from my iWhatever" thread in the Cafe.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Aug 1, 2012)

NonSenCe said:


> why do those olympic swimmers use double swimming caps?
> 
> my guesses: to keep the glasses on. (cant be that, as some still wear them on outside even if they have double caps)
> 
> ...





Its probably like when male bicyclists shave their legs to cut down on all that enormous, huge, overwhelming wind resistance caused by leg hair....


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 1, 2012)

NonSenCe said:


> why do those olympic swimmers use double swimming caps?
> 
> my guesses: to keep the glasses on. (cant be that, as some still wear them on outside even if they have double caps)
> 
> ...



Yes, to keep the goggles on, and reduce resistance in the water.


----------



## nbp (Aug 1, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Its probably like when male bicyclists shave their legs to cut down on all that enormous, huge, overwhelming wind resistance caused by leg hair....



It's not really very much for resistance actually. Hairlessness makes muscle massages after long rides significantly easier. Plus, road rash is almost inevitable if you ride a lot, and it's easier to wash and bandage your trashed knees without leg hair getting stuck to the adhesive.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 1, 2012)

jcalvert said:


> That information comes automatically from the device used to send the message.



And that feature can be easily switched off.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Aug 2, 2012)

Why does someone at the grocery store always ask me if I want my milk in a bag? I prefer it left in the jug.

Relativism: If there is no absolute truth, how can that be true? 

Political Correctness: Why is it that telling someone that they are wrong when it's the truth is given less weight in the argument than the fact that they were offended by your comment? They must believe in relativism.

How long will gas prices be so high that minimum wage employees spend all of their money on gas commuting to work?

Which will occur first?: L.e.d. technology will reach the theoretical limit on efficiency or the vast supplies of energy reserves in the world (oil, coal, natural gas) will be depleted making l.e.d. lights more expensive to power than they are now.

How can I make money doing nothing at home without having to buy a book about it written by an author hoping for the same thing financed by the profits from the book?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 2, 2012)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Political Correctness: Why is it that telling someone that they are wrong when it's the truth is given less weight in the argument than the fact that they were offended by your comment? They must believe in relativism.



I heard the following on the radio years ago. 

~ Chance

"just because I offended you dosen't nessacerally mean I did something wrong."

Rabbi Daniel Lapin


----------



## march.brown (Aug 2, 2012)

nbp said:


> Ever see a hummingbird moth? Google it. That thing is definitely the cross between the bird and the insect. I saw one outside and swore it was a hummingbird...nope. Looks and moves just like a dang bird. :huh:


Many years ago as "A Troop" Troop Sergeant I was on a Queens Birthday Parade and as we were all standing to attention with fixed bayonets I could see in the distance a black dot coming rapidly towards me ... It was the biggest bumble-bee in the world ... It hit me right between the eyes , causing me to tilt back ... My Sergeant Major who was standing right behind me pulled me back and jumped into my place ... I moved up behind him and said "OK , let me back in" ... He said "Stay there for a minute to recover" ... I said "No , I'm OK , I just got hit between the eyes by a bumble-bee" ... He spluttered and let me back in ... I think half of the squadron could hear him choking back the laughter ... Afterwards , he took me to one side and took a good look at me ... I've never heard anyone laugh like that before as apparently I had a red mark right in the middle of my forehead ... For ages afterwards on morning parades when troop sergeants were called forward to report , he would look at me and laugh ... Even when the red mark had gone ... I would not have thought that a bumble-bee could hit that hard ... I shudder to think what would have happened if it was an inch to the left or the right.
.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 2, 2012)

A bumble-bee?! :duck:


----------



## NonSenCe (Aug 4, 2012)

*What was the first sign you are going crazy?*

seeing things that are not real?

believing or thinking that those things are real? 

or was it: 

hearing voices inside your head?

listening to their advice?

arguing with them?

talking to yourself.. ie talking with/to the voices, out loud?

arguing with the voices so strongly that you get mad and shout at them while freaking others out? 

or starting to fight physically with yourself because the voices pissed you off?

**********yes, i saw part of "fight club" movie today******


i personally believe the fine line is crossed when you start to shout at yourself or want to punch yourself for real. talking is fine. arguing is ok still. but the loud and physical is the threshold.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 4, 2012)

Nope. The voices in my head keep me entertained. Some of them are actually very good singers. A handful of female voices started their own Alternative band. Their signature song is "Electric Joe." Not much in the way of lyrics. But it has a catchy beat. 

One of the voices told me not to post this, as it might make me look crazy. But what the heck, on CPF I'm considered normal. So it's okay. :grouphug:


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Aug 5, 2012)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Why does someone at the grocery store always ask me if I want my milk in a bag? I prefer it left in the jug.
> 
> Relativism: If there is no absolute truth, how can that be true?
> 
> ...




Nine times out of ten, political correctness is nothing more than a tactic used by the claimant to get out of dealing with a topic he/she doesnt want to deal with...... When you bring up a fact that a person doesnt want to deal with, or they dont want the truth to get out, they will try to to shut you up by playing the "it's not politically correct" card. This is often used by many on one side of the political spectrum(wont say which side, you can guess) whenever race issues come up, and you want to talk about policies that actually hurt the very race that these people claim to care about, they will shut down the conversation using political correctness as the excuse.

Political correctness is a barrier that usually needs to be broken for everyone's benefit!


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Aug 5, 2012)

I just thought of a question that is probably on the minds of fans of the 'other' 29 NFL teams: "Why _MUST_ the Philadelphia Eagles be the team that wins the Superbowl at the end of the 2012 season?"

As an Eagles fan, I can certainly feel your frustration, especially since you must know that there is no chance that _your_ team can beat them...... 

Sorry, but I dont have an answer, as some things in life just cant be stopped..........Its just destiny I guess.:naughty:


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 7, 2012)

NonSenCe said:


> *What was the first sign you are going crazy?*



Talk to your doctor if you experience mild hallucinations..


----------



## rock_007 (Aug 7, 2012)

iapyx said:


> You mean your life?



Just think you never bore from your life your life is so pleasent?????


----------



## orbital (Jun 13, 2013)

+

I'm not surprised anymore,, Why is that?


_______________________________________________________________


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 13, 2013)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> I'm not surprised anymore,, Why is that?
> 
> ...




Television and/or Internet.

~ Chance


----------



## orbital (Jun 13, 2013)

^

No, I'm not talking about instant news or micro second Google search,, *just everyday stuff doesn't surprise me*


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2013)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> I'm not surprised anymore,, Why is that?
> 
> ...



You've finally realized that human stupidity as displayed by others, truly has no limits.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 14, 2013)

Why are people willing to risk so much, to gain so little, while driving?

I'm usually not surprised by what I see while driving, but I'm always amazed!

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Why are people willing to risk so much, to gain so little, while driving?



They're idiots.

Next question!


----------



## Norm (Jun 14, 2013)

Guy's back the thread killer thread, we are not going to have what is turning out to be a duplicate thread, looks like one of them will need to be closed - Norm


----------



## orbital (Jun 30, 2013)

+

Is there such thing as a 'kiss my ring' mentality at an RV park?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 30, 2013)

Perhaps Pops would know, he has the nicest RV of anybody I know. How bout it Pops?

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 2, 2013)

Is it truly better to be happy than rich? ... If you are in debt.


----------



## Norm (Jul 2, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Is it truly better to be happy than rich? ... If you are in debt.


That debt is often what causes the unhappiness, but you don't have to be rich to be happy.

Norm


----------



## dc38 (Jul 2, 2013)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> When was the very first genuine laugh?



At the mercy of you all for answering a year old question and opening up a can of worms...The Devil at the "FALL OF MAN". Here's one: Why is it that the most important questions in life never have a truly objective answer?


----------



## orbital (Jul 2, 2013)

^

Not only can we now answer most questions of real meaning,, the ones that are very tricky can be put under actual testable scenarios.

The biggest question I can think of, _*why people committing some of the worst crimes are not punished?*_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 2, 2013)

When was the very first genuine laugh? 



dc38 said:


> ........opening up a can of worms...The Devil at the "FALL OF MAN".



Nope! I'm sure Adam & Eve laughed way before then. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 2, 2013)

orbital said:


> _*why people committing some of the worst crimes are not punished?*_



The wheels of justice turn slowly at times,, but turn they do. Sooner or later, justice will prevail. 

~ Chance


----------



## dc38 (Jul 2, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The wheels of justice turn slowly at times,, but turn they do. Sooner or later, justice will prevail.
> 
> ~ Chance



Agreed on this post and previous lol! how about this one..."Is this question false?"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 2, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Is it truly better to be happy than rich? ... If you are in debt.



If a person is in debt, that is, owes more than is able to pay, is that person rich?

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 2, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If a person is in debt, that is, owes more than is able to pay, is that person rich?
> 
> ~ Chance



Good point.

But what if you could only be one or the other. Happy or Rich. But not both. Which is better?


----------



## orbital (Jul 3, 2013)

^

Which one's better, who knows,,,

but I'll take _*Happy for sure!*_~~:wave:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 3, 2013)

Happiness is a fleeting emotion. It changes rather quickly depending on ones circumstances. Like when a squirrel finds a nut, or your new flashey arrives in the mail. It's a kite in the wind. Contentment is a much better endeavor. It's more of an anchor, keeping you securely moored during the best, and worst life will surely bring. 

On the other hand:

Money can't buy happiness, but spending money, can make you happy. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops (Jul 3, 2013)

Norm said:


> That debt is often what causes the unhappiness, but you don't have to be rich to be happy.
> 
> Norm



Don't wanna be in debt, but that aside, .... I'd rather be crying in a brand new Austin Martin, with a portfolio so large, I gotta have a couple of accountants, may be one or two lawyers on the parole. Then ... (Fill in the Blank).


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 3, 2013)

I can understand that space must be infinite, as, what would be outside of it? Space that is finite would be harder to understand.

I can understand that time must be infinite, with no beginning or end, as, what would have been before that, or, after that? Time that is not infinite would be harder to understand.

What I have more trouble with is why there's STUFF in that space, which would have needed to exist for an infinite amount of time.

An empty infinite space, existing forever, is easier to understand than the same thing with stuff in it.

Matter and energy are essentially different forms of the same thing...

Maybe there is a relationship between time and space that creates energy/matter?

If THAT'S the case, merely having space exist creates energy.

That would explain the existence of matter.

Logically, I don't see another explanation.



(Unless energy creates space, which to me doesn't make as much sense, or, time AND space are both merely constructs, and only energy actually exists, which I could see as a real possibility)


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 3, 2013)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> When was the very first genuine laugh?



From a hyena?


----------



## dc38 (Jul 3, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> I can understand that space must be infinite, as, what would be outside of it? Space that is finite would be harder to understand.
> 
> I can understand that time must be infinite, with no beginning or end, as, what would have been before that, or, after that? Time that is not infinite would be harder to understand.
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to change this to a theological debate, merely putting this out for ponderance.

"What if there is a supreme being / Creator who 'wrote' the laws of physics, and therefore can rewrite/bend said laws when necessary?"


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 3, 2013)

dc38 said:


> I'm not trying to change this to a theological debate, merely putting this out for ponderance.
> 
> "What if there is a supreme being / Creator who 'wrote' the laws of physics, and therefore can rewrite/bend said laws when necessary?"



If it were "necessary" to re-write them, would that not mean the first try was wrong?



It would be more likely that we are the ones trying to guess what the laws ARE, rather than some re-writes being made on the fly.


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 3, 2013)

“Who do you say I am?”
Jesus - Matthew 16:15


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 3, 2013)

So, does space cause energy to exist, or, are time and space both constructs, and only energy exists?


----------



## orbital (Jul 3, 2013)

^

*just energy* (space has no walls & time/gravity are in bed together

More importantly,, physical properties are not written, they just are. 
You drop a quarter at the store, it falls


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 3, 2013)

Cool, another tough question we can put to bed.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 3, 2013)

orbital said:


> ^
> 
> *just energy* (space has no walls & time/gravity are in bed together
> 
> ...



time is the 4th dimension, space is the 3rd dimension...space is just a derivative of time


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 3, 2013)

dc38 said:


> time is the 4th dimension, space is the 3rd dimension...space is just a derivative of time



If space is the 3rd dimension, is length is the second dimension, and just a point the first dimension?



Personally, I think all the dimensions are just ways to measure the way stuff exists...not really "dimensions".

I mean, if I take my pencil and draw a line, am I "entering the second dimension"?

I don't think I am, any more than I'm entering the third or fourth dimensions if I drive a Cube or look at my watch, etc.

I think, logically, that it makes more sense to assume that we are actually in all of the dimensions that exist, simultaneously.

We may simply not be aware of the associated interactions, but logically, if dimensions exist, we'd be in them.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> On the other hand:
> 
> Money can't buy happiness, but spending money, can make you happy.
> 
> ~ Chance



True. But only up to a point.


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 3, 2013)

If you are happy, you already have what you need to be happy.

If you need bacon to be happy, and need money to buy bacon, fine...but the end goal is happiness. Everyone's path to it will vary.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 3, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> If space is the 3rd dimension, is length is the second dimension, and just a point the first dimension?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Observing and experiencing dimensions are different...we experience the 4th dimension, and live in the 3rd dimension...as far as dimensions 1 and 2...i dunno lol


----------



## mesa232323 (Jul 3, 2013)

Country fried potatoes or hash browns?


----------



## dc38 (Jul 3, 2013)

mesa232323 said:


> Country fried potatoes or hash browns?



ketchup or catsup?


----------



## DMitchell (Jul 3, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Observing and experiencing dimensions are different...we experience the 4th dimension, and live in the 3rd dimension...as far as dimensions 1 and 2...i dunno lol



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4Gotl9vRGs


----------



## AZPops (Jul 3, 2013)

dc38 said:


> ketchup or catsup?



Rice or potatoes?

Hold on, that didn't go well did it? Oh well ....


----------



## orbital (Jul 3, 2013)

+

this isn't a question, but it makes me laugh::: _ "both kinds_":lolsign:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSZfUnCK5qk


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 3, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> I think, logically, that it makes more sense to assume that we are actually in all of the dimensions that exist, simultaneously.
> 
> We may simply not be aware of the associated interactions, but logically, if dimensions exist, we'd be in them.


More accurately, we are capable of moving within the first three dimensions but not in any dimensions higher than that (at least with our physical bodies). My wild guess is dreams and deja vu are a way our minds move within the fourth dimension, possibly even within other dimensions which we may only be aware of on a subconscious level.


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 3, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> More accurately, we are capable of moving within the first three dimensions but not in any dimensions higher than that (at least with our physical bodies). My wild guess is dreams and deja vu are a way our minds move within the fourth dimension, possibly even within other dimensions which we may only be aware of on a subconscious level.



I think its more likely that if there are dimensions (We know of three, 4 if we count time for example) that we exist in all of them.

In the primary research on this (Flat Stanley), it was easy to conceptualize that, for example, the flat guy just didn't know he was in a 3 dimensional space, because he only knew of two dimensions (Length and width). That doesn't mean he was not in a three dimensional space, and, while he saw only lines, we could view him from above as a square, etc. So, he was in all dimensions, otherwise, we could not see him in his two-dimensional world....from our three dimensional world.

Having a fourth dimension in that scenario would mean we can see a cube or sphere, etc, AND, tell if it were late to our party.

If there IS a fifth dimension for example, I am sure we are as in it, as Flat Stanley was in ours, etc....we just don't know what it is per se. 

My personal opinion is that there are no other dimensions, as I don't know where else we'd exist, etc...unless we take something like time, IE: A known concept, and CALL it another dimension, but, hey, according to Flatty, that's expected.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 3, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> True. But only up to a point.



When you reach that point, send me the money you have left. :wave:

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> When you reach that point, send me the money you have left. :wave:
> 
> ~ Chance



I'll send you some of my lights instead.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 4, 2013)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> this isn't a question, but it makes me laugh::: _ "both kinds_":lolsign:
> 
> ...



For years now, anytime someone asks me an either or question, I always answer: "I like both, country and western."

That makes me laugh.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 4, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> I mean, if I take my pencil and draw a line, am I "entering the second dimension"?



You have entered ...The Physics Nerd Zone


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 4, 2013)

UFOs change shape, they fly away at ridiculous speeds without causing sonic booms or friction noise of any kind. Some theorize that UFOs are from a different dimention, the 'changing of shape' would be similar to rolling a round ball on top of the sky of a 2 dimentional world, the onlookers would be so confused at the 3rd dimention. Didn't Einstein prove their were like 9 dimentions? It makes my head explode

I used to laugh at UFO believers till I watched 'Best Evidence: Top 10 ufo sightings.' You can watch it on Youtube. It was surprisingly pretty objective evidence!


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 5, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> UFOs change shape, they fly away at ridiculous speeds without causing sonic booms or friction noise of any kind. Some theorize that UFOs are from a different dimention, the 'changing of shape' would be similar to rolling a round ball on top of the sky of a 2 dimentional world, the onlookers would be so confused at the 3rd dimention. Didn't Einstein prove their were like 9 dimentions? It makes my head explode
> 
> I used to laugh at UFO believers till I watched 'Best Evidence: Top 10 ufo sightings.' You can watch it on Youtube. It was surprisingly pretty objective evidence!



Yeah, it totally makes sense that if you can travel through space and time, and visit other dimensions, that when you get there, you'd anally probe what you find....because your technology has not been able to develop a non-intrusive evaluation yet. 

And that you can avoid displacing air molecules to avoid a sonic boom, and can travel with stealth by defeating all radar systems, but somehow you just can't stop emitting light. (Maybe they just LIKE emitting a lot of light....that might BE the end result of an advanced society..., albeit, lets hope that doesn't apply to that probe stuff...)


----------



## AZPops (Jul 5, 2013)

I've seen lights in the sky a couple of times. Their erratic movements could only be descried as an flying something! One time they came in in a three formation, then formed a triangle then scattered (these buggers were fast, I mean fast). A few minutes later, a couple of jets (our jets from a nearby AFB) flew overhead directly in their direction (this was absolutely not their usual flight pattern), but the lights had disappeared.

I wasn't the only one who saw it since the owners of the project I was on hired a guard company to watch and extension to our project approx a mile away. When I past by this area 15 minutes later. The guard was one nervous Nellie, asking me if I saw the lights and heard the jets flying extremely close overhead.

I told him not to worry about it (get use to it, it happens all the time on these remote projects. You'll see stuff, that if you tell anyone what you saw. They'd look at you like you're nuts, or seeing things. ....  ), but keep an eye out for the Mojave Greens instead. There was a 3 footer that past around 30 yards from you last night!

I think the guy went to the bathroom when I left! .... ... I mean he kept talking so I wouldn't leave!


Btw, is anyone gonna kiss my ring so I can answer C.G.'s question? ....:tinfoil:


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 5, 2013)

AZPops said:


> I've seen lights in the sky a couple of times. Their erratic movements could only be descried as an flying something! One time they came in in a three formation, then formed a triangle then scattered (these buggers were fast, I mean fast). A few minutes later, a couple of jets (our jets from a nearby AFB) flew overhead directly in their direction (this was absolutely not their usual flight pattern), but the lights had disappeared.
> 
> I wasn't the only one who saw it since the owners of the project I was on hired a guard company to watch and extension to our project approx a mile away. When I past by this area 15 minutes later. The guard was one nervous Nellie, asking me if I saw the lights and heard the jets flying extremely close overhead.
> 
> ...



No one wants to kiss that ring, now that we know what you've been probing...


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 5, 2013)

UFOs DO show up on radar


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 5, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> UFOs DO show up on radar



Sometimes.

Most seem to be near where there are experimental aircraft test facilities for some strange coincidental reason...unless there's probing, then its in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 5, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> ...experimental aircraft test facilities...


I'm not satisfied with the 'Top secret' aircraft explanation because the flight patterns of our most advanced aircraft is pre-historic compared to the flight patterns of these objects and the things that they can do


----------



## AZPops (Jul 5, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> No one wants to kiss that ring, now that we know what you've been probing...




LOL


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 5, 2013)

This video will explain a lot about UFO sightings for you, and bear in mind it was made nine years ago..


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jul 6, 2013)

dc38 said:


> time is the 4th dimension, space is the 3rd dimension...space is just a derivative of time





In the late 90's I thought I'd figured out the 5th dimension, and I'd also guessed time as the 4th dimension. I dont know the best one word to describe my idea of the 5th dimension, but I'll just call it "size". In other words, matter can be almost infinitely large and seemingly almost infinitely small, and the smallest particle arrangements often mimic the largest matter arrangements in the universe, and I've even thought about a possible size loop, and I've since heard others mention it too, but it seems very unlikely. I cant think of a better word for it than size, but maybe the vast difference between the smallest matter and the largest _is_ another dimension, who knows....


Anyway, to more important life questions, why is Joseph the only character who has aged in King of the Hill, while everyone else is the same age?


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 6, 2013)

HighlanderNorth said:


> In the late 90's I thought I'd figured out the 5th dimension, and I'd also guessed time as the 4th dimension. I dont know the best one word to describe my idea of the 5th dimension, but I'll just call it "size". In other words, matter can be almost infinitely large and seemingly almost infinitely small, and the smallest particle arrangements often mimic the largest matter arrangements in the universe, and I've even thought about a possible size loop, and I've since heard others mention it too, but it seems very unlikely. I cant think of a better word for it than size, but maybe the vast difference between the smallest matter and the largest _is_ another dimension, who knows....
> 
> 
> Anyway, to more important life questions, why is Joseph the only character who has aged in King of the Hill, while everyone else is the same age?



Size is just 3 dimensional...so, no.

Two things mimicking each other's size or proportions would not be another dimension, even if you mean an atom and a solar system, etc.

And cartoon characters are not real, so they can be any age at all, even several in the same show. :nana:


----------



## Norm (Jul 6, 2013)

ledmitter_nli / Monocrom save your religious comment for the underground. Post deleted. - Norm


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jul 6, 2013)

If time had motion, which direction does it travel?

Maybe it travels 'inward' oo:


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 7, 2013)

Bigpal said:


> 3 people check into a hotel that costs 30 dollars and split it three ways. 10 dollars each.
> 
> Later, the manager realizes their room is only 25 dollars and sends the bellboy up with 5 singles to refund the guests.
> 
> ...


I know this is really old but nobody answered it. Adding 2 to the 27 is going in the wrong direction you're supposed to minus 2 from 27 to arrive at 25. $3 came back to their pockets so that money is out of the equation now there is only $27 that exist (in the fictitious cash register). The number 30 is meaningless now. Bellboy pocket $2 out of $27, that means u just subtracted 2 from 27 = 25.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 7, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> I know this is really old but nobody answered it. Adding 2 to the 27 is going in the wrong direction you're supposed to minus 2 from 27 to arrive at 25. $3 came back to their pockets so that money is out of the equation now there is only $27 that exist (in the fictitious cash register). The number 30 is meaningless now. Bellboy pocket $2 out of $27, that means u just subtracted 2 from 27 = 25.


Another way to look at it is you started off with $30. After the hotel refunds the $5, you have $25 in the hotel's cash register, $3 in the pockets of the 3 guests, and $2 in the bellboy's pocket. The total is still the same $30 you started out with.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 7, 2013)

Haha yes a brain teaser to trip you up with wording so that u turn a simple subtraction equation, 30 - 5 = 25, into an incorrect zig zag addition/subtraction attempt, 30 - 3 + 2


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 7, 2013)

Now can someone please explain how it is a scientific fact that time differs in different parts of the universe because that makes my head want to explode? If i go to a distant galaxy for a week and come back to Earth 3 years went by??? Drives me nuts!


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 7, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> *I know this is really old but nobody answered it.* Adding 2 to the 27 is going in the wrong direction you're supposed to minus 2 from 27 to arrive at 25. $3 came back to their pockets so that money is out of the equation now there is only $27 that exist (in the fictitious cash register). The number 30 is meaningless now. Bellboy pocket $2 out of $27, that means u just subtracted 2 from 27 = 25.


I answered it. Post #42.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 7, 2013)

My bad I shimmed thru I must of missed it


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 7, 2013)

How have astronomers discovered the ten time-space dimensions?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHi4KnRucQI


----------



## jammybstard (Jul 7, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> Now can someone please explain how it is a scientific fact that time differs in different parts of the universe because that makes my head want to explode? If i go to a distant galaxy for a week and come back to Earth 3 years went by??? Drives me nuts!



Because time and space are not constants. But C (the speed of light) is for all observers independent of their respective motion.
That probably doesn't help at all though.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 7, 2013)

How is time not constant? I say 1 mississippi, 2 mississippi, 3 mississippi ANYWHERE in the universe and 3 seconds went by, it makes no sense. So if 2 distant planets had live TV feeds of each other what would be seen? Would one live feed be in slow motion? Would the person from planet A watch a person from planet B be in slow motion and take a week to walk across a room? And person B would see a TV screen full of blurry people stuck in fast forward motion?


----------



## jammybstard (Jul 8, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> How is time not constant? I say 1 mississippi, 2 mississippi, 3 mississippi ANYWHERE in the universe and 3 seconds went by, it makes no sense. So if 2 distant planets had live TV feeds of each other what would be seen? Would one live feed be in slow motion? Would the person from planet A watch a person from planet B be in slow motion and take a week to walk across a room? And person B would see a TV screen full of blurry people stuck in fast forward motion?



It's not where you are in the universe, It's how you are moving relative to each other.
First accept that the speed of light (C) is a Universal constant. And that the speed of light is same for all observbers no matter whether you are moving towards it's source or away from it's source. This is a fact and it puzzled scientists for years until Einstein finally sorted it out.
Now imagine you are on a space ship with a flashlight.
The space ship is moving away from me on planet-earth very fast, close to the speed of light.
You shine your flashlight horizontally across the cabin and the light travels in a straight line and hits the wall.
From your perspective the light has traveled Horizontally in space.
--------------------->
From my perspective on earth watching you travel away from me the light travels in a diagonal line in space.
/
/
/
/
/
/
because as well as crossing the cabin it has also moved forward.
For both of us the light traveled at the Universal constant C, the speed of light. But from my perspective it's traveled further because the diagonal path is longer than the horizontal path.
The light couldn't have traveled any faster because the speed of light is a fixed constant, so the only explanation is that the same event took longer from my perspective than it did for yours.
It's called time dilation
If you now stop moving relative to me and repeat the process. The event will appear the same to both of us.

Mind bending isn't it!


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 8, 2013)

I just wanna know what the 2 live TV feeds would look like. I hear scientist say if 2 10 yr old twins were in their back yard and one was taken to a far off galaxy for 5 years and then returned he would be 15 and his brother would be 70. So somewhere in the universe somebody lived an entire month in the time i typed this.

I don't know what freaks me out more the fact that these things are true or the fact that Einstein actually understood it


----------



## degarb (Jul 8, 2013)

nbp said:


> I have so many interests and hobbies I don't even have time to explore everything I want to with all the 'need to do' stuff life entails. I can't remember the last time I was truly bored and it baffles me when I talk to people who tell me they are bored all the time. :shrug:



He says, with his 4,618th post.


----------



## nbp (Jul 8, 2013)

degarb said:


> He says, with his 4,618th post.



Nah, that was like 1,000 posts ago. 

Besides, CPF is one of the many many things that keep me from getting bored. Always things to learn about....


----------



## jammybstard (Jul 10, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> I just wanna know what the 2 live TV feeds would look like.



I'll have to think about that one?


----------



## dc38 (Jul 10, 2013)

jammybstard said:


> It's not where you are in the universe, It's how you are moving relative to each other.First accept that the speed of light (C) is a Universal constant. And that the speed of light is same for all observbers no matter whether you are moving towards it's source or away from it's source. This is a fact and it puzzled scientists for years until Einstein finally sorted it out.Now imagine you are on a space ship with a flashlight.The space ship is moving away from me on planet-earth very fast, close to the speed of light.You shine your flashlight horizontally across the cabin and the light travels in a straight line and hits the wall.From your perspective the light has traveled Horizontally in space.--------------------->From my perspective on earth watching you travel away from me the light travels in a diagonal line in space. / / / / / / because as well as crossing the cabin it has also moved forward.For both of us the light traveled at the Universal constant C, the speed of light. But from my perspective it's traveled further because the diagonal path is longer than the horizontal path.The light couldn't have traveled any faster because the speed of light is a fixed constant, so the only explanation is that the same event took longer from my perspective than it did for yours.It's called time dilationIf you now stop moving relative to me and repeat the process. The event will appear the same to both of us.Mind bending isn't it!


Relativity is a bit "lol" IMHO...it's useful to explain why we observe things certain ways, but seems like another of humanities egotistical self indulgent explanations... Time will always be constant, it's just how one experiences it that differs. Someone who observes everything at a fast processing rate may feel " time" is at a standstill. Someone who is stressed and struggling to meet a deadline may feel time is flying by too fast... Relativity is not the variance in time, rather, it is the ever changing way in how we individually observe time. Speed of anything is not constant either.... Mediums will affect the speed of whatever stuff we may talk about.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 10, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Relativity is a bit "lol" IMHO...it's useful to explain why we observe things certain ways, but seems like another of humanities egotistical self indulgent explanations... Time will always be constant, it's just how one experiences it that differs. Someone who observes everything at a fast processing rate may feel " time" is at a standstill. Someone who is stressed and struggling to meet a deadline may feel time is flying by too fast... Relativity is not the variance in time, rather, it is the ever changing way in how we individually observe time. Speed of anything is not constant either.... Mediums will affect the speed of whatever stuff we may talk about.



Your point is taken about perception of time...in day to day life you are correct, for most people time is near enough to a constant that our perception of it is the only real difference. But it DOES change, and it is not a constant. If you go into earth orbit, flying through space at 17,000mph, your watch will consistently differ from an identical watch on the ground. It isn't just theoretical...you don't have to go near the speed of light to see a change. I'm going to stop there...if you want to know more about it, look it up. It is mind-bending stuff, and it is better for you to find it on your own than have someone else try to convince you when you don't want to believe it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 10, 2013)

degarb said:


> He says, with his 4,618th post.





nbp said:


> Nah, that was like 1,000 posts ago.
> 
> Besides, CPF is one of the many many things that keep me from getting bored. Always things to learn about....



Nevertheless, a humorous observation. :laughing: degarb, Do one of my posts next. 

nbp, Major props to you sir! Anyone who kegs his own beer has earned the right to relax and enjoy CPF as much as he wants.

Me? Never bored, but usually boring. :shrug:

~ Chance


----------



## dc38 (Jul 10, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Your point is taken about perception of time...in day to day life you are correct, for most people time is near enough to a constant that our perception of it is the only real difference. But it DOES change, and it is not a constant. If you go into earth orbit, flying through space at 17,000mph, your watch will consistently differ from an identical watch on the ground. It isn't just theoretical...you don't have to go near the speed of light to see a change. I'm going to stop there...if you want to know more about it, look it up. It is mind-bending stuff, and it is better for you to find it on your own than have someone else try to convince you when you don't want to believe it.



It's interesting stuff to look into, but we need to keep in mind...what kind of clocks/watches are being used, are they affected by changes in gravity, pressure, electromagneticfields, etc? i.e., if we send identical watches into space, have one sit completely still with an absolute velocity of zero, and send the other one deep into space with a gradual acceleration up to a velocity of 200,000 km/hr towards nothingness (as to avoid g-forces and inertia), would there still be a difference between the time pieces?

Edit: by the way, i did read of many different scenarios where the time difference occurred, but they seemed to be using instruments that could be affected by g-forces, etc...

Also, what if we played 2 identical hour long youtube videos? Theoretically, they should stop at different points in the video if the stop /pause button is clicked at the same relative absolute time. A digital video is about as "constant" a time one can get, as it plays on its own time span and is generally not affected by outside forces, right?

**what if rotational devices were used** for practicality reasons...any derivative of the radial speed might be usable as linear speed...IDR, last physics course i took was too long ago lol


----------



## jammybstard (Jul 10, 2013)

It's not a question of the perception of time, but that's an interesting philisophical question.
The clocks are theoretical and perfect but it has been tested and proved with atomic clocks and jet planes where any external effect would have extreamly small and the chances of any external effect just happening to skew the result to meet the predictions of special relativity even smaller.
Like the doc said above, it's not a hypothesis it's a proven theory as good a fact as anything else we think is true. But the first thing you have to do is accept it and get over your doubt.
Prof Richard Wolfson has written some great books and produced some very accessible audio lectures on relativity for non-scientists if your interested. Once it's been properly explained it's quite enlightening, I recomend it.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jul 10, 2013)

In the movie Gladiator, why didn't Maximus feign allegiance to the new Caesar (Commodus) giving him time to meet with his army, and then remove Commodus......

?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 10, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> In the movie Gladiator, why didn't Maximus feign allegiance to the new Caesar (Commodus) giving him time to meet with his army, and then remove Commodus......
> 
> ?



Because it would have been a less interesting movie


----------



## nbp (Jul 10, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Nevertheless, a humorous observation. :laughing: degarb, Do one of my posts next.
> 
> nbp, Major props to you sir! Anyone who kegs his own beer has earned the right to relax and enjoy CPF as much as he wants.
> 
> ...



Indeed, beer is one of my other hobbies.. perhaps the most delicious one. :naughty: Pop in on my Homebrewing thread to talk more about it if you like. 




BTW, I never understood the whole time/speed thing either, suppose I should do some research on it. :huh:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 10, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> In the movie Gladiator, why didn't Maximus feign allegiance to the new Caesar (Commodus) giving him time to meet with his army, and then remove Commodus......
> 
> ?



Maximus, his principals concerning honor wouldn't allow him to.

Great movie!

~ Chance


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 15, 2013)

Evolution states that a species that is physically separated from it's fellow species into 2 different environmental settings will result in 2 totally distinct species over time. So why have humans been physically separated from each other for millions of years on separate continents, yet every human on Earth can still visit the same doctor's office? Why have humans undergone very long term separation from each other but still have the same physiological make up?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 15, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> Evolution states that a species that is physically separated from it's fellow species into 2 different environmental settings will result in 2 totally distinct species over time. So why have humans been physically separated from each other for millions of years on separate continents, yet every human on Earth can still visit the same doctor's office? Why have humans undergone very long term separation from each other but still have the same physiological make up?



Very simple answer - humans have not been separated for millions of years. In fact, modern humans (homo sapiens) are only about 200,000 years old (human-like beings are only 2-4 million years old, or thereabouts), and they have not been kept totally separate for more than a small fraction of that. Presumably modern humans all started from the same place and then traveled all over the world. And they have been mixing ever since. 

You also have to consider the number of generations involved. Bacteria can have thousands of generations in a single year, so mutations are very common. Humans take many years for a single generation. Clearly the pace of evolutionary change will be MUCH slower, and even several thousand years of separation will most likely bring relatively modest change, especially since not all evolutionary mutations will survive anyway.


----------



## Norm (Jul 15, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> So why have humans been physically separated from each other for millions of years on separate continents, yet every human on Earth can still visit the same doctor's office? Why have humans undergone very long term separation from each other but still have the same physiological make up?


Because humans *haven't been around for the millions of years* necessary the evolutionary changes to take place.

Early Modern Homo sapiens


Norm


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok, so let's agree that the human window of transition into the next stage of evolution is still 1 million years off. So my human evolution timeline complaint is wrong, I'll grant that counter. But here's the problem with the evolution hoax that is designed to divert our attention away from UFO intervention. Darwin was 150 years ago. Here is his safety net argument, 'Specie transformations take millions of years, all the transformations that we know of are behind us in the past.' That sounds like a safe theory because of the immense number of years, similar to the ridiculous odds against winning the lottery. But the mathematical flaw is that we can observe MILLIONS of species!

So going with the lottery analogy isn't so great anymore because now the analogy has millions of people buying tickets! In other words for 150 years millions of species have NOT transitioned. Year after year it begins to seem 'Awfully convenient' that all the transformations are behind us.

Ok fine millions of years to change, BUT millions of species to watch and observe!! And no transitions happening in front of us. Ants are still ants, ratcoons are still ratcoons, goldfish still goldfish...and the list goes on for millions of repititions. At some point in 150 years of study it should become mathmatically probable that 1 species hits it's window of transition in front of us. 

As time keeps going by I think that more and more it is a convenient cop out for the evolutionists to claim that every single transition is behind us. I also see a severe over simplification in the theory that if we find a bipedal it is one of our ancestors. By the sheer number of extinct species you of course will get occasional bipedals. If u break down a human and an ape physiologically the differences begin to mount & mount & mount...Apes don't even sweat as just one example. I believe that the emphasis put on bipedals as our relative is highly overrated.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 15, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> Ok fine millions of years to change, BUT millions of species to watch and observe!! And no transitions happening in front of us. Ants are still ants, ratcoons are still ratcoons, goldfish still goldfish...and the list goes on for millions of repititions. At some point in 150 years of study it should become mathmatically probable that 1 species hits it's window of transition in front of us.


You don't understand evolution in its entirety. There are genetic mutations in every generation of a species. That's the reason evolution takes place. Without these mutations, it's doubtful life would have progressed beyond single cells. Some of these mutations manifest themselves as physical changes, others don't. In cases where a physical change is beneficial to survival, a greater number with that physical characteristic will survive to procreate. Note that generally these mutations are small. In the case of humans, it might be one generation has a thumb which can bend 0.01 degrees more than the previous generation. It might take hundreds of generations before there's a noticeable physical difference. That's what evolution is-small cumulative differences which are adaptations to environment. If the same species is placed in two different environments, in thousands of generations you'll have two distinct species. In cases where genetic mutations confer no survival advantage, they won't be propagated. That's why some species are quite similar to examples which existed millions of years ago, such as sharks. They're just about perfect for their environment as is.



> As time keeps going by I think that more and more it is a convenient cop out for the evolutionists to claim that every single transition is behind us. I also see a severe over simplification in the theory that if we find a bipedal it is one of our ancestors. By the sheer number of extinct species you of course will get occasional bipedals. If u break down a human and an ape physiologically the differences begin to mount & mount & mount...Apes don't even sweat as just one example. I believe that the emphasis put on bipedals as our relative is highly overrated.


You do know there are other theories which suggest humans evolved from aquatic creatures like dolphins? That would explain our higher ratio of body fat, and also our relative hairlessness. In any case, I feel we'll definitely be seeing evolution in action if humans survive a few thousand more generations. Modern humans have no need for body hair at all, so likely it will all disappear. We have little need for brute strength or size, so we'll likely decrease in size and strength. We'll need larger brains and better visual systems, so in all likelihood our heads will grow larger in proportion to our bodies, and our eyes will be larger relative to our heads. Think Roswell alien for what a human being will look like in about a million years.

I'm not discounting UFO intervention entirely, either. It's entirely possible our species originally evolved on a doomed planet, and we were seeded on other planets, including Earth, by a far more advanced species. Granted, we have 99% of our DNA in common with apes, but I suspect advanced carbon-based life wouldn't be all that different no matter where it evolved. Or perhaps alien species "tweaked" ape DNA to get something more advanced. All interesting theories which can't be proven or disproven.

On another note, keeping with the main theme of this thread, why aren't there highly intelligent insect species? Granted, there are some physiological limits to insect size, but there are mammals the size of large insects which are far more intelligent. It seems to me most or all insects are pretty much hard-wired. Some can learn simple patterns, but that's about it.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 16, 2013)

Reality sucks compared to fantasy, don't u watch X-men the next stage of evolution should give me super strength and a body of indestructible alloy metal! Dammit why does your evolution theory have to leave me bench pressing 40 lbs and having just enough strength to hold my big *** head up? Lol wow that would really suck


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 16, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> Reality sucks compared to fantasy, don't u watch X-men the next stage of evolution should give me super strength and a body of indestructible alloy metal! Dammit why does your evolution theory have to leave me bench pressing 40 lbs and having just enough strength to hold my big *** head up? Lol wow that would really suck


Believe me, I feel your pain. I really wish evolution happened the way it does in the X-men films. I'd probably be able to ride my bike at 150 mph! I guess we'll all have to settle for being pathetic weaklings.


----------



## seecol (Jul 16, 2013)

is it possible to know what is good and what is evil?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 16, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> Believe me, I feel your pain. I really wish evolution happened the way it does in the X-men films. I'd probably be able to ride my bike at 150 mph! I guess we'll all have to settle for being pathetic weaklings.



Hehe, it isn't so bad. New world records are being set all the time - if humans were only going to get weaker, that would be unlikely to happen. As nutritional and physiological science continues to improve, I think if anything humans might well get stronger, smarter, and faster. Besides, genetics aside, environment and training can go a long way to improve humankind, and we are really the only known species in existence that can and does completely mold our environment to suit us.



jtr1962 said:


> On another note, keeping with the main theme of this thread, why aren't there highly intelligent insect species? Granted, there are some physiological limits to insect size, but there are mammals the size of large insects which are far more intelligent. It seems to me most or all insects are pretty much hard-wired. Some can learn simple patterns, but that's about it.



A big part of why mammals are highly intelligent is that they are all warm-blooded, i.e. they maintain a consistent internal body temperature. Reptiles, regardless of their size, have tiny, limited brains. This allows them to be extremely efficient, to get by with an absolute minimum of calories, and to go for weeks without eating. Insects are also cold-blooded, and cannot maintain a consistent temperature necessary for advanced brain function.

Mammals, on the other hand, have tremendously higher energy needs. The human brain consumes about 20 watts, average, which means more than 400 calories per day JUST for the brain. To make things worse, unlike the rest of the body, the brain will consume that energy ALL the time...the body can shut down and conserve energy to a substantial degree, but the brain is always very active and if it doesn't have enough energy, begins to die immediately.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 16, 2013)

seecol said:


> is it possible to know what is good and what is evil?


Yes. You can't look at a very very small number of psychopaths or 'Reprogrammed' nut jobs and say "See they think evil is ok so it's relative." When u hear about some canabalistic tribe somewhere, or about people who were into human sacrifice etc, those people had a lifestyle based around reprogramming at a very young age. 

I think of the episode of Game of Thrones where the king forced his young son to watch a beheading, and in horror he toughed it out and watched, meanwhile it was nothing to the older brother who was used to it.


----------



## JacobJones (Jul 16, 2013)

Predicting what the future holds for mans evolution is difficult, I see 2 likely outcomes:

1: We use genome sequencing technology and selective breading to become stronger, healthier and more intelligent than ever before.
2: Moral/ethical/religious cults interfere as usual preventing number 1 from occurring, with machines and computers doing all the physical and mentally strenuous activity humans will degenerate into weak disease ridden morons. 

It is worth pointing out that there are noticeable effects of evolution on humans after only a few tens of thousands of years, for example humans that migrated north lost the dark pigment in their skin because it was no longer necessary for survival, and the prevalence of goats milk in northern Europe resulted in people living there developing high tolerance to lactose. Small changes in the long run but certainly not insignificant.


----------



## orbital (Jul 16, 2013)

_____^ 

_*Got Milk?*_

I'd bet I drink 2~3 times more milk than any average adult,, probably 25% of my energy intake.
Drink it in my coffee, when thirsty, when hungry, w/ cereal, whenever..
It's the original protein drink!!

yeah, I'm from Wisconsin too....


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 17, 2013)

Did Wilt Chamberlain score more on the court or off of it?


----------



## JacobJones (Jul 17, 2013)

orbital said:


> _____^
> 
> _*Got Milk?*_
> 
> ...



And you probably have European ancestors. Wikipedia has a pretty good article about this,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactase_persistence 
If wiki is to be believed tolerance to lactose after weaning developed less than 10,000 years ago and is unique to humans.


----------



## orbital (Jul 17, 2013)

____^

The clan..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 17, 2013)

Most people would draw just one circle..............

Wait for it...........


But not............



orbital. :lolsign:

~ Chance


----------



## orbital (Jul 18, 2013)

+

quick mouse circles are sketchy,, so I less sketckied it with a few passes

rather represents the 'checking out the neighbor' theory..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 18, 2013)

or·bit·al [awr-bi-tl] Show IPA
adjective
1.
of or pertaining to an orbit.

or·bit [awr-bit] Show IPA
noun
1.
the curved path, usually elliptical, described by a planet, satellite, spaceship, etc., around a celestial body, as the sun.

~ Chance


----------



## orbital (Jul 18, 2013)

+
_

_
_well hey, these things just snap right off ..
_


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 18, 2013)

In the midst of the heat wave we're experiencing on the East Coast, something just occurred to me-why aren't there any "cold snaps" during the summer? I don't expect snow, but in winter you'll often have an extended period where the temperatures might run 10 to 20 degrees below normal. In fact, it seems every season except summer may have extended periods where temperatures run quite a bit below normal. This _never_ seems to happen in the summer, which is ironically when you really need it the most. Either we get normal temperatures, heat waves, or at best a few degrees below normal. A summer cold snap in NYC would mean an extended period with highs in the 60s or 70s, lows in the high 40s to high 50s.


----------



## Launch Mini (Jul 18, 2013)

You need to visit Vancouver BC or Seattle Wa in the summer to experience the cold snaps, and rain snaps


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 19, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Most people would draw just one circle..............
> 
> Wait for it...........
> 
> ...


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 19, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> In the midst of the heat wave we're experiencing on the East Coast, something just occurred to me-why aren't there any "cold snaps" during the summer? I don't expect snow, but in winter you'll often have an extended period where the temperatures might run 10 to 20 degrees below normal. In fact, it seems every season except summer may have extended periods where temperatures run quite a bit below normal. This _never_ seems to happen in the summer, which is ironically when you really need it the most. Either we get normal temperatures, heat waves, or at best a few degrees below normal. A summer cold snap in NYC would mean an extended period with highs in the 60s or 70s, lows in the high 40s to high 50s.



Average high temperature in NYC during summer is right around 80 degrees. If the high is 95 for a week, it will definitely be called a heat wave, I think we can agree on that. 15 degrees above average. Taking your own numbers, highs in the 60s or 70s would mean temps 10-20 degrees below average. Basically the same variation from both the summer heat wave, and the winter cold snaps. You can frame it how you like, but if a heat wave is called when it is 15 degrees warmer than normal, I think it is only fair to call it a cold snap if temps are 15 degrees below normal, regardless of the season.

Also note that NYC is a special case, because it is a MASSIVE urban heat island. Temperatures are often several full degrees higher in NYC than in surrounding rural areas.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 19, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Average high temperature in NYC during summer is right around 80 degrees. If the high is 95 for a week, it will definitely be called a heat wave, I think we can agree on that. 15 degrees above average. Taking your own numbers, highs in the 60s or 70s would mean temps 10-20 degrees below average. Basically the same variation from both the summer heat wave, and the winter cold snaps. You can frame it how you like, but if a heat wave is called when it is 15 degrees warmer than normal, I think it is only fair to call it a cold snap if temps are 15 degrees below normal, regardless of the season.


I agree about calling it a cold snap but the fact is that _never_ happens in the summer. Very occasionally, you'll have 5 to 10 degrees below normal for a day or two, but never 15 or 20 below normal.



> Also note that NYC is a special case, because it is a MASSIVE urban heat island. Temperatures are often several full degrees higher in NYC than in surrounding rural areas.


Yes, I'm aware of this but at the same time that tends to bring the averages up as well. A cold snap here is still warmer than a cold snap in surrounding rural areas.


----------



## orbital (Jul 19, 2013)

+

Seasonal thing:

Cold snaps in Winter
Heat waves in Summer


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 20, 2013)

Ginger snaps in fall
Ocean waves in spring..


----------



## degarb (Jul 21, 2013)

Content removed as a rule 8 violation - Empath


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 21, 2013)

Cows are waterproof. Why aren't leather shoes?


----------



## Norm (Jul 21, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Cows are waterproof. Why aren't leather shoes?


Cows don't wear leather.

Norm


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jul 21, 2013)

Why is it so easy to kick a door in on TV?


----------



## Frijid (Jul 21, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Pepsi had Pepsi Jazz..



Don't forget that horrendous "holdiday" and cherry pepsi! I don't drink cokes anymore, but lord i hated those 2 pepsi products

Would Mr. pibb be considered a speciality? i would just consider it cokes version of dr. pepper. just like mellow yellow is cokes version of mountain dew. wait, or is dr. pepper not a pepsi product? 

all this talk of coke, makes me wanna try one "for old times sake"!


----------



## Frijid (Jul 21, 2013)

But to keep the thread rolling...

why is it when the fridge is empty, we still keep going back every few minutes like we're expecting to find something?


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 21, 2013)

Frijid said:


> Would Mr. pibb be considered a speciality?



Mr Pibb hasn't been produced in roughly a decade. It was replaced with Pibb Xtra, which is a completely different formula/product.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 21, 2013)

StarHalo said:


>



StarHalo, What movie is that scene from? I want to watch it. 

I'm glad my little observation was able to amuse. Your reply? Well, the first time I saw it I laughed so hard some salty wetness came out of my eyes. You sir, are the gif master!

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 21, 2013)

Frijid said:


> why is it when the fridge is empty, we still keep going back every few minutes like we're expecting to find something?



As a man gets hungrier ,, he becomes less discerning as to what he'll put in his pie-hole. 





~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 21, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> StarHalo, What movie is that scene from? I want to watch it.



One of my faves, and one of the all time great you-have-to-watch-it-when-it-pops-up-on-TV guy movies; _Face/Off_, starring Nic Cage and John Travolta. Features some of Nic Cage's best insane moments.


----------



## Frijid (Jul 21, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Mr Pibb hasn't been produced in roughly a decade. It was replaced with Pibb Xtra,



by golly your right! i had totally missed that, after looking at photos on bing i had totally forgotten that they used to have that cartoon looking guys head on the bottle and had the slogan "put it in your head". It's been some time back around the early to mid 90's if i recall, since the last time i've seen one of the old ones. i had always seen the word xtra on the new bottles but had no idea it was different formula. I had a nostalgia wave after looking at the old pibb cans! Boy, i'd love to try the old pibbs again for old times sake. i don't even remember what it tastes like...






> As a man gets hungrier ,, he becomes less discerning as to what he'll put in his pie-hole.



LOL never thought of it like that. i guess if we'd become hungry and desperate enough we'd eat ketchup packets!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 22, 2013)

Frijid said:


> .......... i guess if we'd become hungry and desperate enough we'd eat ketchup packets!



Mixing thoes with hot water = tomato soup. 

~ Chance


----------



## JacobJones (Jul 22, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> Why is it so easy to kick a door in on TV?



In reality external doors open outwards, it usually takes two muscular cops with a battering ram to knock them in. Film and Tv producers aren't interested in reality so they install the doors backwards.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 22, 2013)

JacobJones said:


> In reality external doors open outwards, .......Film and Tv producers aren't interested in reality so they install the doors backwards.



:thinking: Not in The U.S. of America, doors here are installed that way by carpenters....all of them. 

Perhaps that's why when my friends from England visit they always end up.....

~ Chance


----------



## EZO (Jul 22, 2013)

Why do drive-up ATM machines at the bank have braille on the keys? Assuming the answer is so that blind drivers can use drive-up ATM machines; how are they supposed to read the questions and info on the screen?


----------



## nbp (Jul 22, 2013)

Or more importantly, should blind people really be driving?


----------



## jammybstard (Jul 22, 2013)

You have drive through cash points? how do they make money?


----------



## EZO (Jul 22, 2013)

nbp said:


> Or more importantly, should blind people really be driving?



Duh?


----------



## nbp (Jul 22, 2013)

jammybstard said:


> You have drive through cash points? how do they make money?




:thinking:



EZO said:


> Duh?



:nana:


----------



## Empath (Jul 22, 2013)

Blind users of drive-up ATM machines are chauffeured.


----------



## EZO (Jul 22, 2013)

Empath said:


> Blind users of drive-up ATM machines are chauffeured.



Not terribly many chauffeur driven folks of any kind around these parts, including blind people. 
Either way, the universal presence of braille on ATM machine keys to operate LCD screens still defies explanation regardless of whether they are intended to be used by motorists.


----------



## jammybstard (Jul 23, 2013)

I found out yesterday that they have first aiders in the wards at the local hospital. Surely they'd have that covered?


----------



## Norm (Jul 23, 2013)

EZO said:


> Either way, the universal presence of braille on ATM machine keys to operate LCD screens still defies explanation regardless of whether they are intended to be used by motorists.





Why Do Drive-Up ATMs Have Braille on the Buttons?

Read the full text here: http://mentalfloss.com/article/29851/why-do-drive-atms-have-braille-buttons#ixzz2ZrsPProz
--brought to you by mental_floss!
Why Do Drive-Up ATMs Have Braille on the Buttons?


----------



## EZO (Jul 23, 2013)

Although my question about braille being used on drive-up ATM machines was "real" as there is a certain absurdity and perhaps even an element of cognitive dissonance in the notion of encountering braille on a machine intended for use primarily by persons seated in the driver's seat of an automobile, my query was really meant to be tongue-in-cheek. In fact, it was an homage and direct reference to the comedian Steven Wright's famous joke involving the same question. He is well known for his series of ATM and "drive-through jokes". Apparently, I made the mistake of forgetting that these forums are occasionally subject to certain bouts of humor impairment especially among our beloved administrators who as we all know have no sense of humor whatsoever.  

P.S. I had thought that my reply of *"Duh? "* to nbp's question in post #274 and his good natured reply of: :nana: should have made the actual intent of my post clear to anyone paying attention. In hindsight, I probably should have let it go at that rather than wading further into any discussion on the matter.


----------



## Empath (Jul 23, 2013)

EZO said:


> .......... our beloved administrators who as we all know have no sense of humor whatsoever.



 Now, that's funny!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 23, 2013)

Another Steven Wright fan here. My favorite line from him - 

If you were traveling in a vehicle at the speed of light,
and you turned on your lights,
would they do anything?


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 23, 2013)

What would happen if they dropped the bomb here? There's an app for that:


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 24, 2013)

Another of life's most important questions are those warnings you sometimes see on packages which state "This product is known to cause cancer in the state of California". So does this mean the product only causes cancer in California but not in other states? And if so, is this due to the high levels of air pollution there having a synergistic effect with the chemicals in the product? I would tend to think something which causes cancer does so everywhere, but this warning casts doubt on this.


----------



## EZO (Jul 24, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> Another of life's most important questions are those warnings you sometimes see on packages which state "This product is known to cause cancer in the state of California". So does this mean the product only causes cancer in California but not in other states? And if so, is this due to the high levels of air pollution there having a synergistic effect with the chemicals in the product? I would tend to think something which causes cancer does so everywhere, but this warning casts doubt on this.



You are referring to California's Proposition 65 also called the Safe Drinking Water and Toxic Enforcement Act. It was enacted back in 1986 and is intended to protect Californians (and folks from other states as well) from chemicals known to cause cancer, birth defects, or other reproductive harm. The quote you provide, _"This product is *known to cause cancer in* the state of California"_ is inaccurate. The actual wording of the law refers to exposures to chemicals that are _“*known to the State of California* to cause cancer or reproductive toxicity.”

_Edit: Maybe it really says "known to cause cancer in the state of California" on some packages. I've never seen it though. Perhaps we can conduct an informal poll.


----------



## EZO (Jul 24, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Another Steven Wright fan here. My favorite line from him -
> 
> If you were traveling in a vehicle at the speed of light,
> and you turned on your lights,
> would they do anything?



I've always loved that one! And it seems like the perfect Steven Wright quote for CPF. It could be a thread topic!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 24, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> Another of life's most important questions are those warnings you sometimes see on packages which state "This product is known to cause cancer in the state of California". So does this mean the product only causes cancer in California but not in other states?



This is just like the ATM buttons. CA has a list of bad stuff. If a company wants to sell something in the state and the something contains one or more items from the bad list, the product must have the warning.

The company can 1) take the offending ingredient out, 2) not sell it in CA, 3) put warnings only on those items shipped there or 4) put warnings on everything

#4 is the least amount of effort/expense. But to say 'this item causes cancer' would be a huge mistake, so they limit the warning to 'this item is on California's special list'

In practice, anything with the warning should be used and stored carefully, regardless of location.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 24, 2013)

ElectronGuru said:


> This is just like the ATM buttons. CA has a list of bad stuff. If a company wants to sell something in the state and the something contains one or more items from the bad list, the product must have the warning.
> 
> The company can 1) take the offending ingredient out, 2) not sell it in CA, 3) put warnings only on those items shipped there or 4) put warnings on everything
> 
> ...


Why don't other states get on the bandwagon? Personally, if something is known to cause cancer, I don't want it in something I'm buying. If California's regulations were national instead, then there would only be one version of a product-namely one without the offending ingredient.

On another note, it seems like everything these days causes cancer.


----------



## EZO (Jul 24, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> On another note, it seems like everything these days causes cancer.



How true! And every time a study comes out a new one comes along to contradict it.

My conclusion: Life causes Death......


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 24, 2013)

EZO said:


> How true! And every time a study comes out a new one comes along to contradict it.
> 
> My conclusion: Life causes Death......


 
.......and light causes darkness. :candle: No wait, it's the absence of light that causes darkness.  

~ Chance


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 24, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Another Steven Wright fan here. My favorite line from him -
> 
> If you were traveling in a vehicle at the speed of light,
> and you turned on your lights,
> would they do anything?






EZO said:


> I've always loved that one! And it seems like the perfect Steven Wright quote for CPF. It could be a thread topic!



I posed this very same question somewhere here and never got a response. I can't seem to find it. It may have gotten lost in the meltdown a while back.


----------



## orbital (Jul 25, 2013)

__^__

This explains *L*ucyinthe*S*kywith*D*iamonds


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 25, 2013)

Steven Wright:

How come Superman could stop bullets with his chest, but always ducked when someone threw a gun at him?

Last night I played a blank tape at full blast. The mime next door went nuts.

Just think how much deeper the ocean would be if sponges didn't live there.

I went for a walk last night and my kids asked me how long I'd be gone. I said, "The whole time."

Why are they called buildings, when they're already finished? Shouldn't they be called builts?


Why are they called apartments, when they're all stuck together?


Or Mitch Hedberg?

My fake plants died because I did not pretend to water them.

I'm sick of following my dreams. I'm just going to ask them where they're goin', and hook up with them later.

I want to be a race car passenger: just a guy who bugs the driver. Say man, can I turn on the radio? You should slow down. Why do we gotta keep going in circles? Can I put my feet out the window? Man, you really like Tide...

I like rice. Rice is great if you're hungry and want 2000 of something.

I like an escalator because an escalator can never break, it can only become stairs. There would never be an escalator temporarily out of order sign, only an escalator temporarily stairs. Sorry for the convenience.

I don't have any children, but if I had a baby, I would have to name it, so I would get a baby-naming book. Or I would invite somebody over who had a cast on.

I used to do drugs. I still do, but I used to, too.

~ Chance :laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 25, 2013)

What would you be if you were attached to another object by an inclined plane, wrapped helically around an axis?

~ Chance :thinking:


----------



## orbital (Jul 25, 2013)

+

*Gallagher* was a good decade before Stephen Wright

Go to 2' 45" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-wK-RLlWKA


----------



## EZO (Jul 25, 2013)

FYI Chance, Steven Wright is the comedian, Stephen Wright is a novelist. There are apparently at least three other well known Stephen Wrights who are all soccer players from different countries.

The list you've copied from somewhere and attributed to Steven Wright includes a couple of Gallagher's jokes that Steven Wright never used and jokes that are not his. Gallagher's major claim to fame is his signature sketch, the "Sledge-O-Matic", a large wooden mallet that he used to smash a variety of objects, most famously, watermelons, so Gallagher was a good decade ahead of Steven Wright doing something Steven Wright would not have ever done and for telling jokes never uttered by Wright.

Numerous lists of jokes attributed to Wright circulate on the Internet, sometimes of dubious origin. Wright has stated, "Someone showed me a site, and half of it that said I wrote it, I didn't write. Recently, I saw one, and I didn't write any of it. What's disturbing is that with a few of these jokes, I wish I had thought of them. A giant amount of them, I'm embarrassed that people think I thought of them, because some are really bad".

Sadly, the internet is responsible for a lot of confusion, misplaced facts and erroneous references. When these things get re-posted on forums like CPF it just perpetuates the skewed information.


----------



## Norm (Jul 25, 2013)

Kinda stretching the topic guys the The "Life's most important questions" thread... has turned into a discussion of Stephen Wright - Norm


----------



## EZO (Jul 25, 2013)

Norm said:


> Kinda stretching the topic guys the The "Life's most important questions" thread... has turned into a discussion of Stephen Wright - Norm



You're quite right Norm, we should get back on topic. Ummm......before we do, I hope it's ok to mention, it's Steven Wright, not Stephen!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, "life's most important questions" can drift into existential humor. Sometimes that's where the answers are. Or sometimes just more questions.


----------



## Norm (Jul 25, 2013)

EZO said:


> FYI Chance, Steven Wright is the comedian, Stephen Wright is a novelist. There are apparently at least three other well known *Stephen Wrights* who are all soccer players from different countries.


Stephen was copied from your post mistakenly.

Norm


----------



## EZO (Jul 25, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Well, "life's most important questions" can drift into existential humor. Sometimes that's where the answers are. Or sometimes just more questions.



Why is there air?...........Bill Cosby, August 1965







It's true, comedians often ask some of "life's most important questions".


----------



## CMAG (Jul 25, 2013)

Why do grown men need so many flashlights ?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 25, 2013)

EZO said:


> Why is there air?...........Bill Cosby, August 1965



To blow up basketballs! That was a funny one.


----------



## EZO (Jul 25, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What would you be if you were attached to another object by an inclined plane, wrapped helically around an axis?
> 
> ~ Chance :thinking:



A parking garage.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 25, 2013)

EZO said:


> A parking garage.



That's brilliant! :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 25, 2013)

CMAG said:


> Why do grown men need so many flashlights ?



Like my Momma says: "It isn't always about what we need, sometimes it's about what we want."

Case it point, I recently decided I wanted a new Four Sevens Quark with BURST mode. 

(780 Lumens oo: ) Do I need it? No I don't. But I do want one, :naughty: so I bought it.  Will my family go without anything they need? No they will not. Will the money I spent for a new tool/toy put food on the table for an employee at Four Sevens? Yes it will. Win win.

~ Chance


----------



## Burgess (Jul 27, 2013)

How much wood WOULD a woodchuck chuck,

if a woodchuck could chuck wood ? ? ?


_


----------



## orbital (Jul 27, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> I agree about calling it a cold snap but the fact is that _never_ happens in the summer. Very occasionally, you'll have 5 to 10 degrees below normal for a day or two, but never 15 or 20 below normal...



+

jtr1962,, at this minute it's 27 degrees below average here in east central WI {really never seen anything like it}

cool for free..:thumbsup:...

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## EZO (Jul 27, 2013)

Here in Vermont this week it dropped from the mid 90s to 48 degrees (night time) within say, 36 hours, then cool for a day or so (60s) and then slowly back to normal over the next 24 hours. (79 degrees as I type) *A cold snap!*


----------



## nbp (Jul 27, 2013)

Orbital, I was just thinking the same thing! Today's high was akin to highs in mid October normally. Haha. A cold snap!!


----------



## EZO (Jul 31, 2013)

So driving through town today I learned at least one reason why drive-up ATMs have braille on the keys.

(And for whatever it's worth, he's 'sposed to be in the bike lane to the right.  - he and his riding buddy swerved out in front of my truck and stayed there most of the way down main street!)


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm hoping that the cyclist in front wasn't blind.


----------



## EZO (Jul 31, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I'm hoping that the cyclist in front wasn't blind.



It was a little hard to tell from the way they were driving that tandem bike!....and they sure didn't seem to realized they were out in traffic and not in the dedicated bike lane. The town I live in is populated with all kinds of "colorful" people so nothing would surprise me. You have no idea. A few years ago on a really hot day some teenage kids realized there was no anti-nudity law in Vermont so they took all their cloths off and hung out in the middle of town playing guitar and hula hooping. It lead to an "outbreak of nudity" with nudists of all ages arriving from all over the country after the story made it into the Wall Street Journal. Then the PETA nudist girls showed up. We have a town ordinance now. But there are constant stories like that around here. Blind bicyclists are no big deal. We even have a blind masseur. I found out just today that the local VFW hosts gay weddings.

Sorry, I know this is getting a little off topic but it's actually leading up to more of "Life's most important questions" if you think about it for a minute.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 31, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I'm hoping that the cyclist in front wasn't blind.



Nope, stupid! Reminds me of the saying: The blind leading the blind.

~ Chance


----------



## jtr1962 (Jul 31, 2013)

EZO said:


> Blind bicyclists are no big deal.


Isn't "legally blind" considered to be 20/200 or worse? If so, I qualify as a blind bicyclist. My uncorrected vision is around 20/200. Yes, it can be corrected to 20/20 with glasses, but I ride without glasses for a bunch of reasons, particularly the fact that my eyeglasses fog up easily when exercising, especially in hot, humid weather. I have zero problems riding safely. In fact, the last time I fell or crashed was in 1996. I just can't read street signs until I'm nearly on top of them. Other than that, I have zero issues riding while legally blind.


----------



## EZO (Aug 1, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> Isn't "legally blind" considered to be 20/200 or worse? If so, I qualify as a blind bicyclist. My uncorrected vision is around 20/200. Yes, it can be corrected to 20/20 with glasses, but I ride without glasses for a bunch of reasons, particularly the fact that my eyeglasses fog up easily when exercising, especially in hot, humid weather. I have zero problems riding safely. In fact, the last time I fell or crashed was in 1996. I just can't read street signs until I'm nearly on top of them. Other than that, I have zero issues riding while legally blind.


 As long as you are safe and you are not a hazard to motorists, pedestrians or other bicyclists I don't see that it would be a problem in any way. It's interesting that the guy in front of my truck was wearing a Blind Cyclist T-shirt. I was running a little late to get to an important appointment and so I wasn't really too pleased that the rider was not using the dedicated bike lane and holding back a whole line of cars while riding fairly slowly. Still, anyone who saw his T-shirt was extra tolerant about their riding manners. It was a beautiful day to be out on a bike and it must be an especially nice sensation if one is blind.

Edit: *jtr*, you should get yourself a T-shirt that says, "Legally Blind", or perhaps the more cryptic "20/200 Vision" It might enhance your biking experience, make it more interesting and perhaps safer.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 2, 2013)

Why is Doonesbury in the comic section of the paper instead of the editorial?

~ Chance


----------



## EZO (Aug 3, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Why is Doonesbury in the comic section of the paper instead of the editorial?
> 
> ~ Chance



Well, because it's a comic strip. Actually, in the 43 years Doonesbury has been in existence many newspapers around the country have indeed featured it on their editorial page. Some papers have done so sporadically when the strip has focused on an important timely subject and it dovetails well with a concurrent editorial column.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 3, 2013)

EZO said:


> Well, because it's a comic strip.







EZO said:


> Actually, in the 43 years Doonesbury has been in existence many newspapers around the country have indeed featured it on their editorial page.



Yes, where it belongs every day.

~ Chance


----------



## EZO (Aug 3, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yes, where it belongs every day.
> 
> ~ Chance



I'm not quite sure I can agree with you Chance, even though I've enjoyed seeing Doonesbury on the editorial page now and then. For one thing, it's nice to have something of Doonesbury's caliber raise the bar in the comics section quite the way it does. Some of his strips dealing with veteran's issues have literally brought a tear to my eye and I can't think of another comic strip that has ever done that. In addition, there are likely to be folks who regularly read the comics section who would otherwise never read the editorial page yet they encounter the issues Garry Trudeau raises in Doonesbury when they read his strip. My local paper always features a daily editorial cartoon on the editorial page but the paper's editor wisely places Doonesbury with the rest of the comics where it rightfully belongs IMHO. Finally, most actual "editorial" cartoons are traditionally a single panel unto themselves, commenting on a single issue or current event. Doonesbury, on the other hand is a "strip" that features ongoing story lines that continue for days, weeks or months as we follow the character's lives along with the issues they involve themselves in.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 3, 2013)

^

Flashlights, bringing people together who might not otherwise agree on much of anything.

Thank you for sharing your thinking EZO, as only a gentleman could. :goodjob:

~ Chance


----------



## Norm (Aug 28, 2013)

Political and religious posts deleted - Norm


----------



## RyeBread (Oct 9, 2013)

Why is kinematics really just manipulations of a Taylor polynomial?

Position=(initialposition/0!)*time^0+(velocity/1!)*time^1+(acceleration/2!)*time^2+(jerk/3!)*time^3+(jounce/4!)*time^4+(snap/5!)*time^5+(crackle/6!)*time^6+(pop/7!)*time^7... And so on.
We only use up to the second degree (third term, acceleration) in physics class.

It's a combination of a 'why' question, and a 'hey, physics is actually really nice math!' statement.


----------



## nbp (Oct 9, 2013)

^^ Man, if I had a nickel for every time someone asked me that question..


----------



## Burgess (Oct 12, 2013)

Okay, here's a question i have:


WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED TO ROLAIDS ? ? ? 


They had a recall a few years ago,
and now they've simply DROPPED OFF THE PLANET ! ! !


Don't bother reading their " Official Website " !
Tells us *NOTHING* !

Perhaps one of YOU fine folks here on CPF can give us the * REAL STORY * !

Thank you !


PS: at my age (now 60 years old), i would eat Rolaids quite often. 
Really miss these.


----------



## Norm (Oct 12, 2013)

Burgess said:


> Okay, here's a question i have:
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED TO ROLAIDS ? ? ?



Rolaids R-E-T-U-R-N-S to US after 3-year hiatus

Rolaids Back on U.S. Store Shelves

Chattanooga-based Chattem relaunches antacid Rolaids

Norm


----------



## Burgess (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you, Norm !

:twothumbs

Good Work !



and Good News ! 

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## orbital (Nov 23, 2013)

+

*Why exactly do I have to call in each year to register on the 'Do Not Call List'??*

How about a 'Please Call Me List' only,, people have to register with each year


((((((((((( (((((((((((((( (((((((((((((((((


----------



## jtr1962 (Nov 23, 2013)

orbital said:


> *Why exactly do I have to call in each year to register on the 'Do Not Call List'??*
> 
> How about a 'Please Call Me List' only,, people have to register with each year


Supposedly now you just register once and that's it:

_Telephone numbers on the registry will only be removed when they are disconnected and reassigned, or when the consumer chooses to remove a number from the registry.

_Unfortunately, the do-not-call list has turned out in practice to be less than useless. Many telemarketers tell their employees to just ignore it. Others actually use it as a _source_ of phone numbers. And it's very difficult to collect on any violations. Really, telemarketing should be banned altogether. That especially includes charitable calls, political calls, and "surveys" (which are often used to not for informational purposes, but to tailor the telemarketing calls you later receive to your buying preferences). I never thought the concept of telemarketing was a good idea. Given that nobody I know wants these calls, I'm not even seeing how it makes sense from a business perspective. You're interrupting people's lives to sell them things they don't even want.

In the end it's not stricter laws but technology which will be the death of telemarketing. I already use caller ID to avoid picking up the phone if I'm unfamiliar with the number. Both my phone provider and my phone system let me block numbers. Unfortunately, in both cases I'm only limited to 30 numbers, and so far my phone provider won't let me block entire area codes. Blocking area codes will be a sure fire way to prevent telemarketers from getting through en masse. In my opinion phone providers should keep a telemarketer black list of numbers which were reported as telemarketers, and then automatically block these numbers for all their customers (unless their customers request otherwise). In other words, most people will be automatically opted in to mass blocking of telemarketer calls. That will be the death of this pointless, insidious industry for sure.


----------



## RetroTechie (Nov 23, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> Many telemarketers tell their employees to just ignore it.


In my country, doing that on a regular basis would land the company a *HEFTY* fine. And you wouldn't be the first, such fines have been dished out at times. Having outdated what's-okay-to-call numbers on file, isn't a valid excuse anymore. So at least in the NL, call-me-not register mostly works and ignoring it as business practice will (over time) put your company out of business.

Not everybody who doesn't want to be called, takes the trouble to register though. And some people _do_ mind telemarketing calls, but they're just too afraid they'll mis out on some good deal/opportunity. :nana:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 23, 2013)

The lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I have a lo-tech solution that works perfectly. An answering machine. Want to sell us something? Want us to give you money? At the sound of the beep start your pitch. They can waste their time, but I don't allow them to waste mine. I've had conversations with telemarketers where I informed them I just lost my job and didn't know how I was going to pay my bills. The response has always been, "I'm sorry to hear that, perhaps you could just donate a little amount, say $50 dollars?" :devil: 

One of life's most important questions, why allow people like that to take from you what you can never regain? Time.

~ Chance


----------



## jtr1962 (Nov 23, 2013)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've had conversations with telemarketers where I informed them I just lost my job and didn't know how I was going to pay my bills. The response has always been, "I'm sorry to hear that, perhaps you could just donate a little amount, say $50 dollars?" :devil:


I go one better. I tell them that I will no longer donate to their cause because they insisted on calling me. If I find a charity worthy and I have the money to spare (which is very rare these days) I might donate, but only if the solicitations are via mail. The minute a charity calls, even if it's one I've given to in the past, they're crossed off my list for good and I make them aware of this. I think if more people had this philosophy the charities would just stop calling people.



> One of life's most important questions, why allow people like that to take from you what you can never regain? Time.


Totally agree, and I've purposely kept telemarkers on the phone for a long time with no intention of ever buying what they're selling. I figure if they feel they can waste my time, then it's fair game if I waste theirs. One of my favorite tactics is to sound interested, then about 30 seconds later pretend UPS just rang the doorbell. After about a minute I come back on, let them start talking for a few seconds, then pretend I got thing I need to tend to, saying I'll be right back. I then just put down the receiver. Most of them hang up after a minute or two of dead air although I've had a few instances where I didn't hear a dial tone until 15 minutes later. The more of these people's time we waste without giving them a sale the sooner they'll get the message.

I've heard there is such a thing as a telemarketing black list which is basically numbers to not call because they have a history of wasting telemarketer's time without buying anything. I wonder how you can get on such a list?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 23, 2013)

This is one of my favorites. 

~ Chance

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ROHK0aTkCsY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=ROHK0aTkCsY


----------



## Cyclops942 (Nov 23, 2013)

jtr1962 said:


> In my opinion phone providers should keep a telemarketer black list of numbers which were reported as telemarketers, and then automatically block these numbers for all their customers (unless their customers request otherwise). In other words, most people will be automatically opted in to mass blocking of telemarketer calls. That will be the death of this pointless, insidious industry for sure.


Sadly, the telemarketers (and all the other undesired callers of any stripe) have already started spoofing their Caller ID, so even this is already useless.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 6, 2014)

"Which would you rather fight, one horse-sized duck or a hundred duck-sized horses?" - Stephen Colbert


----------



## LGT (Aug 17, 2014)

Wife: does this dress make me look fat.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 17, 2014)

LGT said:


> Wife: does this dress make me look fat.



The answer to that question is much more important than the question itself.

~ Chance


----------



## LGT (Aug 18, 2014)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The answer to that question is much more important than the question itself.
> 
> ~ Chance


One also has no time for pause when answering this question.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 18, 2014)

The correct answer to any wife question specifically designed to not have a correct answer is innuendo. 



LGT said:


> Wife: does this dress make me look fat.



"Looks better on the floor."


----------



## orbital (Oct 1, 2014)

+

Am I the only person in CPF to have watched The Strain?


..season 1 finale this weekend


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 9, 2015)

Why do all* the characters in the comics always YELL? 
* Except those in Bizarro.

~ Chance


----------



## bestellen (Feb 19, 2015)

The thought came to a certain king that he would never fail if he knew three things. These three things were

What was the right time for every action?
Who were the most necessary people?
What was the most important thing to do?
Many educated men attempted to answer the king's questions, but they all came up with different answers. The king decided that he needed to ask a wise hermit in a nearby village. The hermit would only see common folk, however, so the king disguised himself as a peasant, left his guards behind, and went to see the hermit. The hermit was digging flower beds when the king arrived. The king asked his questions, but the hermit went on digging rather laboriously. The king offered to dig for him for a while. After digging for some time, the king again asked his questions. Before the hermit could answer, a man emerged from the woods. He was bleeding from a terrible stomach wound. The king tended to him, and they stayed the night in the hermit's hut. By the next day the wounded man was doing better, but was incredulous at the help he had received. The man confessed that he knew who the king was, and that the king had executed his brother and seized his property. He had come to kill the king, but the king's guards had wounded him. The man pledged allegiance to the king, and he went on his way. The king asked the hermit again for his answers, and the hermit responded that he had just had his questions answered.

The most important time is now. The present is the only time over which we have power.
The most important person is whoever you are with.
The most important thing is to do good to the person you are with.


----------



## degarb (Feb 21, 2015)

I am tired of the b.s. that "all we have is the present"! If you don't sow seeds and plan, you starve tomorrow. ... Your future present does depend on the current present.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 21, 2015)

degarb said:


> I am tired of the b.s. that "all we have is the present"! If you don't sow seeds and plan, you starve tomorrow. ... Your future present does depend on the current present.



There's no time like the past to give yourself a present, no time like the present to give yourself a future..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 22, 2015)

degarb said:


> I am tired of the b.s. that "all we have is the present"! If you don't sow seeds and plan, you starve tomorrow. ... Your future present does depend on the current present.



How bout.....All we have is the present to prepare for the future. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (May 3, 2015)

"Why didn’t everyone drink? Alcohol makes everything big, it is a wind blowing through your consciousness, it is crashing waves and swaying forests, and the light it transmits gilds everything you see, even the ugliest and most revolting person becomes attractive in some way, it is as if all objections and all judgments are cast aside in a wide sweep of the hand, in an act of supreme generosity, here everything, and I do mean everything, is beautiful.

Why say no to that?" - Karl Ove Knausgaard, _My Struggle_, Book 4


----------



## knotgoofy (Jun 6, 2015)

Why order a hot coffee and wait for it to get cold before you drink it?


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 6, 2015)

knotgoofy said:


> Why order a hot coffee and wait for it to get cold before you drink it?



The same reason you wait to drink a frozen slushie to avoid a sinus headache?


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 6, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How bout.....All we have is the present to prepare for the future.
> 
> ~ Chance



I DO think that all we have is the present....and that's all we had in the past, and its all we'll have in the future.

We are only IN the present.

That DOESN'T mean that, IN the present, that we didn't HAVE a past or future...we know we did, and, will. So, buying some seeds, planting them, watering them, weeding, harvesting, etc...can ONLY be done in the present...but we're not so stupid, hopefully, to not use the present TO plant the seeds, etc...knowing that in the future, one day, which will BE the present then...we can eat the harvest, etc.


----------



## RetroTechie (Jun 7, 2015)

We start now, to create our future.

That is as true today as it was a 1000 years ago. And will be as true in a 1000 years from now, as it is today.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 7, 2015)

RetroTechie said:


> We start now, to create our future.



It used to frustrate endlessly that all of life seemed to be preparing to get ready to prepare for everything else, but it's a very powerful piece of information to have, to know that each moment sets up the next; this can give you a significant edge in every area of life..


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 9, 2015)

StarHalo said:


> It used to frustrate endlessly that all of life seemed to be preparing to get ready to prepare for everything else, but it's a very powerful piece of information to have, to know that each moment sets up the next; this can give you a significant edge in every area of life..



If only you had said that in the past....


----------



## orbital (Dec 10, 2015)

+

Especially if time is a critical factor,, 
*
what is the current definition of 'being vigilant' in our world?*


----------



## MrJino (Dec 15, 2015)

When are humans getting a massive culling?


----------



## orbital (Jun 24, 2022)

+

What's next?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 24, 2022)

nbp said:


> I have so many interests and hobbies I don't even have time to explore everything I want to with all the 'need to do' stuff life entails. I can't remember the last time I was truly bored and it baffles me when I talk to people who tell me they are bored all the time. 🤷


We only have so much time before our last breath. How do you want to use it? 
Pleasure? Posing? Building? Growing?


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 24, 2022)

Did you mean posing, or posting ?
By the nature of forums, alias, we're all somewhat pretenders


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 24, 2022)

MrJino said:


> When are humans getting a massive culling?


I think Mr Jino had a little pre covid foresight


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 25, 2022)

pose:
-assume a particular attitude or position in order to be photographed, painted, or drawn.* (or convey an attitude)*

-a particular way of behaving adopted in order to give others a false impression or to impress others.


Thinking MrJino had bigger numbers in mind. The COVID numbers are millions. Humans continue to blast off; almost 8 billion at this time. 39 million net human growth estimated this year.









Worldometer - real time world statistics


Live world statistics on population, government and economics, society and media, environment, food, water, energy and health.




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 26, 2022)

MrJino said:


> When are humans getting a massive culling?


Well we’ll be short enough food to feed 2 billion people next year with a population of 8 billion people. That’s 1/4 of the world’s population. My money’s on Fall 2023. Might want to read Revelation 6:5-8 of the Bible. Could be happening soon. Hope I’m wrong.


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 26, 2022)

HOF, That day will be a very sad situation for the CA San Joaquin Delta Smelt. With nobody around to give them agua they'll make good fertilizer for the soil


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 26, 2022)

Here's three questions in a catchy song.


----------



## JimIslander (Jun 26, 2022)

When is best time to plant fruit trees? 
- 20 years ago! 

When is the next best time? 
- Today!


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 26, 2022)

Thanks for sharing that song Byk.. Cool melody! That one instrumental towards the end reminds me a little of Diick Dale and the Del Tones 😎

Typo, on purpose bc this site does not like the word **** hence the asterisk.. I doubt nobody, but his mother, called him Richard Dale...


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 26, 2022)

I remember getting the **** when writing d!cks sporting goods. 

I really like that song too. Definitely has a d!ck dale sound to it there at the end.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 26, 2022)

If a mime falls in a forest, and nobody is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 26, 2022)

I'm not sure about a mime, but when a tree falls in a forest it's time bid farewell to that life, and another will begin.. Then I wanna hear D!ck Dale 'Miserlou' reverbs......


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 27, 2022)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> If a mime falls in a forest, and nobody is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


If they are good at it, no.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 28, 2022)

What are some things you want to avoid saying to your wife that could get you in trouble?
Here's the answer:


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 12, 2022)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Feel free to use this thread to post those questions about life, spirituality, philosophy, etc., that involves the more important questions of life and the world around us....


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2022)

What do women *actually* want from a man?

(I'm just going to step back, due to this thread now possibly exploding around us.)


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 16, 2022)

gurdygurds you know I respect you and want you to know that it is admirable that you would offer up something like the video you posted. I am about 1/3rd into it and will explore it beyond what is here (never seen anything like this particular way of releasing human connections). Going to take a guess here and suggest most readers are not of an open mind to the way presented, but you know what? It really can't be refuted (at least in my mind).

Same with this post #16 by jtr1962 in raggies' huge mess thread:



jtr1962 said:


> There was a time where I thought less of a person who believes in a deity or deities, but now I realize everyone's mind works differently. For some belief in a higher being is a source of comfort, or a way to cope with the death which (so far*) awaits us all. For others it's a framework for their lives. I don't need these things but I'm not going to be automatically dismissive of others who might. I'm sure in their eyes I have some beliefs or habits they might not understand. Also, even for myself some part of me hopes a more advanced race, not necessarily deities, are looking out for us, perhaps ready to step in if we try to destroy ourselves.


Again, no one can refute this.
(one opinion)


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 16, 2022)

KITROBASKIN said:


> gurdygurds you know I respect you and want you to know that it is admirable that you would offer up something like the video you posted. I am about 1/3rd into it and will explore it beyond what is here (never seen anything like this particular way of releasing human connections). Going to take a guess here and suggest most readers are not of an open mind to the way presented, but you know what? It really can't be refuted (at least in my mind).
> 
> Same with this post #16 by jtr1962 in raggies' huge mess thread:
> 
> ...


Yessir. Just something I came across not too long ago that I found interesting.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 18, 2022)

The Kinks did it. 


Van Halen re-did it.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 18, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> The Kinks did it.



Where have all the Go-Go Girls gone?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 19, 2022)

"Has anyone seen where I left my drink?" 🍸


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 19, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> "Has anyone seen where I left my drink?" 🍸


Yes!
It's at the Bar.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 19, 2022)

Monocrom said:


> Yes!
> It's at the Bar.


 
Nope! I only drink in the comfort n safety of my own home. The thrill of an impaired journey home is now lost on me.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 19, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Nope! I only drink in the comfort n safety of my own home. The thrill of an impaired journey home is now lost on me.


I'll get you a cab.
Yo! Taxi!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 19, 2022)

Monocrom said:


> I'll get you a cab.
> Yo! Taxi!!


 
Oy vey! Who can afford to drink at a bar in NY City?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 19, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Oy vey! Who can afford to drink at a bar in NY City?


I get all my drinks for free.... The fellas love me.
Christopher street is surprisingly happenin' at night. 😉


----------

